# is it free billystix time yet?/vote for your favorite!



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi guys and gulls
i am getting bored!!
i am thinking i might need a free billystix fix!!
any body up for a free billystix custom rod contest, i have a couple ideas.
i think i will see what i can come up with. might need mont to help us with this one, hows about it big guy would you lend a hand, just a sticky, and a poll at the end.
stix
ps molly put me up to it. please visit molly at www.billystix.com


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Hey BillyStix.....I sure could use an offshore rod! What do you have in mind?? We already know your full name...lol.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I could sure use another heavy spinner like the last one you built me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Tex*

I sure would like a 10' surf rod. Hope thats in the contest.

You da man.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I could use a flounder stix. Still a baitcaster but with a little more back bone than the trout rod ya made for me.  I'm gonna need it BAD come November, and the SCA flounder tourney! The SMACK weight is up to about 5 lbs and I can't wait to see how big the FISH will be WHOOO-EEEE!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I need a new topwater STIX to take to Baffin next year and Pam wants a redfish rod. Hmmm, let's see, if I enter the Flounder Tourney and get trashed really bad, maybe I can take a sadder picture than WJ and get me a sympathy rod  j/k, Jack. 

Till then, what's your ideas, Billy?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Billy, how about a liars contest? The one that tells the best lie wins. I need some material for April 1, 2005, lmao.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Pelican, That'sgonna be a tough one for you. I've met you and I KNOW that I can pull a sadder face than you can!  

Mont, a liars contest would be a lot of fun but a bad idea...for every one except me, that is. Every one knows what a, hmmm, errrr, well...."fertile" imagination I have. It'd be a "gimme" for me. 

Lets face it, there just ain't too many in here that's uglier liars than me!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

WJ I resemble that remark


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WJ, mine begins with a tale I know nothing about....


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*mont and billystix are working out the details*

hi guys and gulls
mont and i are working out the details as we speak!
we have a free billystix contest coming up, you are gonna love it get ready for a great big blast, i promise you you will love what we are going to do.
stay tuned, molly says we are a bunch of silly boys and gulls, but what does she know.
stix


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I would love just to get my hands on my first one!*

I would promise to cut back on the computer work and go FISHING!! (it might upset a few people who need help but I want a break..........)
I have had dreams about a FlounderStix. The hook up, the big grin ear to ear...
I could never compete with sad faces or baby picture...and don't even get me started on the Ladies and the skills they have. What is a poor boy to do?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

here is my first entry into the story I know nothing about. We fed this to the dogs...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Mont*

Is that STORE bought?

This is what Im going for.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Contest Will Start Sun*

Hi Everyone
I Sent An E Mail To Mont To See If He Had Any Thing He Might Want To Add Or To Have In The Contest, But Have Not Heard Back As Yet.
I Will Wait Until Sun To Post The Final Deal To What The Free Rod Contest Is All About Plus What You Stand To Win.
So If Any One Has Any Thing They Want To Add Or Say Lets Hear It.
Thanks
Stix


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Billy, all I have to say is your rods are outstanding, I have my share so I will not do the contest..... But I hope who wins it cherishes it as I do mine.....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Has any one ever heard back from SHEEPHEAD, just wondering, I thought he was gonna donate his new found rod to TOBA....

Billy, did he ever contact you ??? Still a little fishy..... LOL


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Yes He Did*

Hi Darrell
Yes He Indeed Did Just That!
I Will Take Care Of That At The Next Toba Thing.
Stix


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Billy*

In all your ultimate wisdom, I have a question. Its now 6:44 am cst. Ive been awake for about 6 hours. I cant sleep, I cant eat, I can barely function. Im not sick, in fact, I feel great. This isnt a medical issue.

What is it?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Gary, If I may say so, you ARE sick, my friend. In fact your ate-up-with-it, gone-down-the-road-and-around -the-bend... Yes, that's right! It the ol' "L" word I'm afraid. Enjoy! It could be a lot worse, ya know.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Billystix Free Rod Contest Official Rules*

Good Morning Fellow (texans)!
Let The Lies Began, Mont Has Asked That You Keep It In Good Taste Or Big Guy Will Deal With You?
The Contest Starts Now And Ends In 2 Weeksjune 13th, Mont And Myself Will Pick The Best 4 Post(lies) At This Time We Will Put A Voting Post Up Then It Will Be Up To You All To Select The Best Lie, I Would Like It To Relate To Fishing But You Can Take Fishing To The Extreme(example I Caught A 3lb Grouper While Fishing Off Of The Broklyn Bridge When I Was Living Ins Carolina?)
I Would Like The Term Billystix Custom Rods To Be Used As Much As Possible, The Winner Will Be Selected On The Best Overall Story, Lie ,
Size Story, Just Let Your Luntruthful Mind Go Wild This Is Your Time To Shine, You Can Lie And Get Away With It.
I Would Like (all) Texans To Get On Board, Jack,darrell, Wendi, Mont
Lets Earn That Free Billystix Rod. I Guess I Have Covered Most Everything. Now For The Prize.
#1 First Place A Custom Billystix Rod Of Your Choice ,spiral,spin,offshore, Built To Your Specs. You Will Get It Lettered (texas Biggest Liar)?
#2
You Will Get Your Choice Of A Billystix Custom Rod Also Built To Your Specs At A Very Good Price, Your Rod Will Be Lettered (2nd Best Texas Liar) I Dont Want To Talk Money Now.
#3
You Will Also Get Your Choice Of A Custom Built Billystix Of Your Choice At Avery Reasonable Price(slightly More Than 2nd Place.
#4
Same Deal For You Your Choice Of A Billystix Custom Rod Built To Your Specs At A Very Good Price(also A Bit More Than 3rd Place)

Ready Set Go Let The Lies Begin, The First Lie That Makes Me Chuckle Will Get A Billystix Lid Also.
Thanks For Playing With Me ,love You All.
Stix
PLEASE VISIT ME AT WWW.BILLYSTIX.COM


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*The Lies Begin Now( See Free Billstix Post)*

Go To Free Post!!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Geeze Billy, sounds like a fantastic contest and way to win a new Billystix fishing rod but my wife told me if I went fishing one more time, she was going to leave me... *Gawd I'm gonna miss her!*


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hot Doggies! Thanks BillystiX, for providing this little "playground"! This is right on my street. I may not win 'cause there are a BUNCH of folks in here that can really "misrepresent the truth"! But the main thing is that it is gonna be a gen-u-wine blast. If I'm lyin' I'm.....oooops! 

Darrell, I hope you'll reconsider and post up an entry. You are so full-a-bull that it just wouldn't be a real contest with out your tale to set the bar. If you win, you can donate your prize or give it to Rosie, Crappie Queen or who ever. The main thing is that we want you in the game, Dude. You're just too dang good at this game to sit this one out!!

Billy, do you want the entries posted here in THIS thread or begin a new thread or posted in the FREE thread?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Dang, Billy ... this will be tough. As a fisherman, I know nothin' about lying.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

LOL Pelican! I think you have the idea.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Hot Doggies! Thanks BillystiX, for providing this little "playground"! This is right on my street. I may not win 'cause there are a BUNCH of folks in here that can really "misrepresent the truth"! But the main thing is that it is gonna be a gen-u-wine blast. If I'm lyin' I'm.....oooops!
> 
> Darrell, I hope you'll reconsider and post up an entry. You are so full-a-bull that it just wouldn't be a real contest with out your tale to set the bar. If you win, you can donate your prize or give it to Rosie, Crappie Queen or who ever. The main thing is that we want you in the game, Dude. You're just too dang good at this game to sit this one out!!
> 
> Billy, do you want the entries posted here in THIS thread or begin a new thread or posted in the FREE thread?


 yes please!
to all liars please post on the free is it time for a free billystix!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the contest*

You build some of the Hottest Custom Rods I have ever had the pleasure to see.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Billy, I merged the threads into one to keep this simple. 

Folks, I have one other request, besides keeping all this G-rated, and it's that no one post anything related to the current situation overseas, or any terror related lies. I am proud of my country, proud of my troops, and would like to see all terrorists in my gun sights. That ain't no lie, it the way I feel.

Now, as for the contest, I have two particulary good ones from days past, that just might knock some socks off. They are from the days of when I was lurking on a couple of boards, asking how to post pics. If no one posts them up in the next few days, I will bring them back. One of them nearly started an internet riot. For those that remember John Newell, he could lay it on thick, and I mean, real thick. I think I have his number, somewhere, I think


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Honestly*

I cant lie.


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2004)

*The BIGGEST Lie of them all...*

Once upon a time ... on a little shoreline in Baycliff...... after winning a billystix in a lieing contest Walking Jack caught a flounder that won the SCA tourney.......


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That was my flounder...He hit me over the head and took it from me


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

*Okay...I get it...*

BillyStix...initials = BS...lol


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Bad Girl*



Miss Dixie said:


> BillyStix...initials = BS...lol


Yer mean Cuz....... LOL


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Mont just told me he banned Walkin Jack for posting pictures of birds doing...ahem....................................... inappropriate things.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I really had the boys going last night, Brew Jr. is over, and you should have heard the reaction from their room. I had Zach convinced that anyone posting in this thread was automagically banned, lmao.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Hate to do this, but....*

If it means I can score that 10' BillyStixx surfrod, here it goes.

I want to see Darrell in that pink thong, and a nipple ring.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ROTFL @ GARY! are you sure thats a lie?? (ducking)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Trudy*

I sure hope its a lie. Allthough, Ive been purdy frisky lately. ROTFLMBO


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Dear Mr. Billystix 
Happy Memorial Day. Here is a story that you probably
will not want to remember. My name is birdnester and I met you a few years
back at my graduation. I graduated modeling school with Molly. She went on 
to recieve the premier assignment to represent Billystix. I had to settle for
a lesser quality company. But I had to follow the aspirations of what I've truely wanted my whole life......to be a 2Cool Texas Fisherman. The Good doctors at The Texas Medical Center made my dreams come true with a little augmentation surgery. 

I saw your contest and thought about how much I need a fine quality crafted Florida Fishing rod and to remind me of all the friends I left behind in Florida. I used to get all the Penn rods I wanted for free....but Penn has not renewed my contract and they have stopped answering my calls.
Tell Molly that she can still get a hold of me by PM'ing my 2Cool address
Oh how I miss those pajama partys we used to have.

Affectionately Yours
birdnester


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Lmbo!*

Bro, I liked ya better before. LOL

Thats good. Real good.

But trust me. Jack is working up a BIG FAT one. Were gonna have to dig deep.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I can't believe you did that..but since you did*

*Reasons nipple rings are a BAD idea: *​* Perpetual delays at airport security scanners.

* Potential law suits from elderly people with pacemakers.

* A friend asks to see your "ring" and in a blank moment you almost do it.

* For some reason, combs will seem like threats.

* Mud wrestling as an occupation is no longer an option.

* Cats and babies are attracted to shiny things.

* You'll now have to deal with Velcro nightmares.

* The aging process has taken on a whole new meaning.

* Skinny dipping is a real challenge because of your artificial lures.

* Lightning... it's not just something that happens to other people anymore.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Bill*

A cast net isnt a good idea either. OUCH!

Jan, delete that picture will ya? LOL


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I deleted it Gary, just wanted to let you know to be carefull what you ask for...LOL.....

I ain't skeered.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Dangit*

I didnt get to save it before you deleted it.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

OMG!! I do happen to have a little idea rolling around in the vast, empty spaces between my ears but I may have to scratch all that and come up with a new plan. Y'all really got this thang off to a feee-rocious start. Very, very good. BTW, Darrell, I'm glad you decided to jump in on this one. When I win, it won't feel like I've really won anything unlsess you are amongst the ones sending me congratulatory messages! 

This 'un is gonna be a lot of fun but I am very glad that I'm not the one that is gonna have to do the jugdin'! It will be a very hard job, if the early entries are any indication of how this is gonna go!. LOL!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> I deleted it Gary


 I was wondering where Rosie was, lmao.



> didnt get to save it before you deleted it


 hehe, but your webmaster still has a copy

y'all keep gettin' warmed up, this one ain't left the starting line yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*ROT Dang floor at Mont.*

Too funny bro. I allmost coughed up my taco. Trust me. That aint nuttin. Darrell, check that second message.

Were gonna have to pull out the big guns for this one. The competetion is fierce.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Ruhhh Roooo, good thing I didn't have the thong on too.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Darrell, you need to contact Reel Woman for the proper wearing of pink thongs. She has a video that explains it well, lol. Remember, thongs are shoes too, lol. It's all in how ya wear them. 

PS, the Florida board has opened a topless charter service. If they enter that here, y'all are gonna be even farther behind. -VBG-


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*First ever viewing*

Of my FlounderStixx. Excuse me, whil I whup dis out!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Molly knows best....*

She knows who's the best fisherman round here....LOL


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*darrellwhat am i gonna do with you*

darrell
is nothing safe with you?
now immmmm gonnnnaaa hafttttt come back to texas and deal you a badhabbit??
dang man!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Hey, wait a minute.*

I just caught that Darrell. Thats low bro. LOL You KNOW what Im talking about!:spineyes:


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Darrell,
An old ditty popped into my mind the final line was "but it was a left hand thread"
Now go look at the SprialStix.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I've been using BillyStix spiral wrap rods for more than fifteen years now. I remember just like it was yesterday when my first client hooked a 33" speckled trout off the jetties on this SprialStix rod. It was a day before the CCA STAR Tournament.  My camera batteries ran out right after I shot this photo so we didn't get a pic of his 12.5 lb trophy which he took home for dinner! Go figure.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I see Billy liked my gif I made*

I thought it was TOO HOT!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*

*AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*Dunno what to say about that last post..*

I came up with this.. The pic is of my buddie Chris. I would have made it with mine but everyone knows i never catch anything.. Must be because of the rod i'm useing.


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

*I'm Blind, I'm Blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gary, that is wrong on sooooooooo many different levels! How did that get past Mont! (g-rated my arrse) That is B-cup if I have every seen one.

This is killing me - LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*b-cup*



Mud Skipper said:


> Gary, that is wrong on sooooooooo many different levels! How did that get past Mont! (g-rated my arrse) That is B-cup if I have every seen one.
> 
> This is killing me - LMAO!!!!!!!!!


lol.....holy smokes......I didn't look that close........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Lol*

Sorry guys. Ive asked for it to be removed. It was a tad over the line.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*A Tad?!?*



Gary said:


> Sorry guys. Ive asked for it to be removed. It was a tad over the line.


dude, that knocked me out of my chair at work, made me sprain my back and I had to file an injury report......I still can't see out of one eye.......and now I have a nervous tic!!!

and you say a tad over the line........sheesh.....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Paybacks are HELL Flinga*

I'm sendin' MontyBo after your arse.....LOL

FLING this......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*I feel sooo bad.*

It was totally wrong of me. If I was to win this contest, Id give the BillyStixx rod to Darrell. It WAS pretty low.

Now, Darrell wants payback. He will look, and dig, and find out about my past. Come up with something that will make everyone think that pic, is weak.

Ill come clean. Heres my web site.

http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*thanks bud.......*

but seeing a grown man in tights, jumping around........has now made my good eye go blind..........nervous tic has increased tempo......and I cut the back of my head, after falling backwards out of my chair, and hitting my head on a table......I now have constant ringing in my ears too........I can hear my self saying "NO NO NO NO NO......" over and over again.......and I can't make myself stop!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Are we havin' fun yet ?? LOL*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Bert*

I got some Pixie dust that should help.

Should at least get one eye back!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*umm......dude*



Gary said:


> I got some Pixie dust that should help.
> 
> Should at least get one eye back!


not just no......but HIZELL no!!

lol......you just ain't right......


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> dude, that knocked me out of my chair at work, made me sprain my back and I had to file an injury report......I still can't see out of one eye.......and now I have a nervous tic!!!
> 
> and you say a tad over the line........sheesh.....


LMAO!!!!!!! That is soooo funny, I actually just bit down on a mouth full sunflower seeds soo hard my gums are bleeding, spit them out and lit up cigarette in the office. I am know fanning the fire alarm and explaing to everyone that it was just accident - I simply have lost all relevance about where I am!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Hey Gary, would it be askin to much for you to delete that pic from yer harddrive too, don't want you to be pullin' it up on those long, lonely nites (that you usually have) and staring at yer monitor all nite..... ROTFLMAO


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*Well as long as we are comming clean*

sorry I had to edit this post after I posted the link I then clicked just to make sure it worked and noticed the non G rated snutt on the pages links once again sorry guys and gulls...................................later,Dave


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Darrell*

Next youll be asking me to put up the green tights and pixie dust.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Thread killer*

I deleted my last post. LOL

Talk about momentum interuptis.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Gary I think*

we should become Moderators LOL,with all the deleting we are doing.................later,Dave


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*My Lie for the contest*

I have a friend named Gary, I met him bout 20yrs ago when TTMB first started, we hung out on the beach together and had a great time fishin', and camping, of course I always caught all the fish with my Billystix rod that I bought about 20yrs ago when I was in Florida casting for the girls on Daytona beach, had to have a rod with enough strength to handle them big un's runnin' down the beach. don't cha know.... Well, my buddy Gary got wind of a big ol' company trying to shut down our beach in Galveston that we have spent so many nite on.... He said that he was gonna figure out a way to infiltrate the upper ranks of this company, and gather thier secrets, learn thier game plan, and have a little fun while doing it....I wasn't sure he could pull it off till he told me his plan, he was gonna dress in what those rich folks liked, mingle about and gather info (while having his fun too)... Once commited to this idea, I have to admit that he went to the extremes, he has done a fine job of fighting for his cause... Saving Our Beach... He has also done a good job of making some of the higher ups of this company into changing thier mind about development and stopping access after he spent a nite or two with them on the beach.... My hats off to you Gary, you tha man, uhhhh (or whatever).....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*My entry*

Well, bearing in mind that this contest is about fishin' lies and BillyStiX rods and not about who has the most skills in PhotoShop   or who has the most body piercing   here then, is my entry. This is my story and as our good friend MT Stringer is wont to say..."I'm stickin' to it!" It's all true. I swear! :slimer: :sheepy: 

POOR BOY MAKES OUT

6:15 AM. Dawn was breaking on the day that would change my life forever. A fact which I was totally unaware of as I rubbed the sleep out of my eyes and sat there on the edge of my cot and gazed around the room at my humble surroundings. See, I was born poor. No...I mean REAL poor! I was born and raised in a shabby little cluster of hovels just out side or Gainesville Florida. Did I mention that we were poor? When I was 7 years old there was so little to eat around our house that the rats and cockroaches all moved out and left no forwarding address. I had 4 brothers and 5 sisters and we all chipped in and did what we could to help the family. Sometimes we'd hitch a ride with a neighbor in his hay waggon, into Gainesville and sing gospel music on street corners. Daddy would do a little preachin' and Moma would pass out little religious bookmarker she made out of scraps of ribbon and other material.

As I stood up this particular morning, A full grown man with a family of my own, and got dressed I was careful to make as little noise as possible because it was Saturday and I wanted to get out of the house without being discovered. I now lived in the same old shack I was raised in. Mom and Dad had long since passed on and all the bothers and sisters were scattered to the four winds.

Now a family man and having no better luck at earning a living than my parents had, I never had much time for myself or any money with which to entertain myself. My wife suffered a broken back when she had stopped plowing one morning to adjust the harness on the mule. When she turned to walk back to her position behind the plow the mule kicked her in the back. The doctors said she would never walk again. Our two boys, twins, and the oldest of our 6 kids, were hard workers, once you got them going but not overly ambitious or clever. Two of the four girls were too young to do much and the other two were in thier teens and too busy with their social lives to help the family out much.

But whenever possible I liked to hitchhike into Gainesville (we couldn't afford a car) and then on out to the coast. I just loved to hang out at the marina and watch the boats go out and come back in loaded with all those fish. I LOVED fishing but I rarely got a chance to go. One day I found an old discarded rod and reel in a dumpster out behind the marina. I fiddled with it some and it seemed to work alright. I scrounged around and scraped up a small piece of dead shrimp that someone had stepped on and put it on my hook. I stood on the boat dock and cast out as far as I could.

A few minutes later a boat came in and a friendly looking feller got out and saw me fishing and came over to me. Just at that moment a fish bit my hook. It was fighting very hard and I completely forgot about the guy watching me. I was busy fighting my fish and I was afraid the line would break. But that is not what happened. The ROD broke!, then the the fish got off and swam away.

I wanted to die! I looked over and the fellow looked really sympathetic. He could see how it hurt me to lose that fish because my rod broke and he could tell by my shabby clothes and appearance that I had nothing. Then I saw a smile of pity appear on his face. He stuck out his hand and said, "My friends call me BillyStiX". I introduced myself and we shook hands. He said, "I couldn't help notice that that was not much of a rod you have there. I truly admire your fishing skill but you need better equipment. Just so happens I know a little something about building rods and if you can meet me here next Saturday morning I'll take you out fishing and let you use one of my rods."

I thought the next week would never pass. I don't remember another week in my whole life that took that long to get through. But finally it was Saturday once again. I had laid awake on my cot all night tossing and turning and finally when I couldn't stand it any more I got up, ate a cold, dry biscuit and drank a cup of coffee made from yesterday's grounds and hit the road with my thumb held high in the air. When I got to the marina BillyStiX was waitin' for me. He gave me a warm handshake and a big smile and invited me aboard his boat. On the ride out to his favorite fishin' hole I learned that he is quite a special fellow. Expert fisherman and holder of numerous state and world records for various species of fresh and saltwater fish. But the MOST amazing thing about the man was the magic in his hands.

When we got to the fishin' hole he killed the engine and tossed out the anchor and reached up and took one of the rods out of the rocket launcher and handed it to me. "Check this out", he said. He then explained the spiral wrap and how it worked. I was dumbfounded and speechless at how beautiful it was.

We started to fish and we were both catching fish and I was having the time of my life. This BillyStiX rod was awesome!! I had never experienced anything like it in my life. Billy was complimenting me on how well I was doing and all of a sudden the drag on my reel began to scream and line was flyin' off the spool like I had hooked onto a freight train. The rod began to work it's magic and slowly I began to get control of my fish and that awesome spiral wraped rod just did all the work for me. All I had to do was to try to keep the fish from pulling it out of my hands.

After a long and terrible battle, with Billy encouraging me all the way, I landed my fish. When Billy saw it he began to dance around the boat and yell, "Record...Record...A NEW WORLD RECORD!!" On the trip back in he called the marina and told the operator to have state and federal fish/game authorities on hand when we pulled in cause we had an new world record that would never be beat.

When we pulled in the fish was measured and weighed and sure enough it was a new world record. Not only were the authorities there but sports wirters for local news papers, Sports Illustrated, Time magazine (they made me Man Of The Year), and hundreds of reportes from various fishing magazines. Representatives from the Jay Leno and David Letterman shows were there and a TV Producer was there and offered me my own fishing show on TV!

Well the next few months was very hectic and very busy and now I live in Gainesville Florida, right next door to my best friend Billy McDaniel, aka BIllyStiX. I'm a multi-millionaire with 3 nationally televised fishing shows and a line of fishing clothing and accessories. I have a huge office with a dozen custom designed and built rod racks, designed and built by a good friend of mine from Texas. All of these rod racks are full of BillyStix custom, spiral wrapped rods...every thing from ultra light for pan fish to ultra heavy for the large, off shore species. I also am the holder of numerous state and world records for several different species of fresh and saltwater species of fish. BIlly and I seem to have a little competition going as to who can accumulate the most record fish.

I stay pretty busy these days and once again, but for much different reasons, I don't get to fish much any more. Two things you can count on though, when I do get to go, I'm with my pal Billy and you can bet your last trophy that I'm fishing with my favorite fishing rod in the EN-TIRE world...my faithful and dependable BillyStiX Spiral Wrapped Rod.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

birdnester rolls on back, assumes submissive position.....bares neck ..... and acknowledges the master


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Jack... that story brought tears to my eyes.  

I was fortunate enough to be one of the photographers called in to cover your story. TIME magazine used one my photographs for their special editions. 

Walkin' Jack is da MAN!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Ray! I just blew a mouth full of hot coffee all over my keyboard...through my nose! That's about the funniest thing I've seen today. 

Uhhh, well, thanks (I guess.  )


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

You're welcome Jack... 

SEE, a photo really can be worth a thousand lying words! :spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*No fare with the lead in your story about Photoshop skills*

that might be my only ace in the hole. So you want to see something "neat" done with a computer. Just take youe sea sickness pills first.
http://zongrila.net/swirl.htm

The person in the photo is NOT me...


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

*my entry for the contest*

Me and Molly just bought out first dog. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so proud of my new doggie and soon to be wife!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


please remove if need be


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*The Way the Spiral Stix Took over the World*

This is the story of a lost love, sorrow, an evil empire, and A man we all know as Billy.​It was but a year ago when we parted all because of a man know as "Billy Stix" aka Brian Middleton McDaniel. He is a ruthless kingpin in the underground rod building market, employing more then seventy-five child laborers, but I digress, back to the story at hand.​It was my freshman year in college and, I thought I had seen and done it all being fresh out of high school. That is until I saw her. Walnut Hair, dark brown eyes one could get lost in, and a smile that could have inspired Shakespeare to write a decent story instead of the Charlie Brown comic strip. From the moment I saw her I realized I had not lived, not a summer sun set on the beach, nor a spring sunrise in the hill country could match the beauty she defined. I knew from that moment on that we were meant for each other. I stumbled through an introduction and she merely smiled and giggled like a schoolgirl smitten with her first crush. Over the few years at school, 7 to be exact, we fell in love. She was a liberal arts major, and I on my way to becoming a neurosurgeon.​There I was in the prime of life, my last year of medical school, nice car, nice house, and a wife of 2 years that was the top model for Sports Illustrated, when every thing started to go wrong. Like all good roller coasters, any good high is followed by a quick drop to the bottom. Molly was on a photo shoot in Florida when she came up missing, I remember the day like it was yesterday, the phone call, the flight, and the despair when I found out the truth. I vowed that day to hunt down Mr. Stix and get my bride back.​Like I said before Mr. McDaniel was a kingpin in the under ground rod market. It all started when he was a mere child living in china, his dad an American spy and his mother a Chinese historian, Brian grew up touring the Chinese countryside. One day when out on an archeological dig with his mother he came across an ancient Chinese scroll, being the evil mastermind he is, he to took the scroll and hid it away for a time when it would be needed.​Fast forward 25 years to the great rod wars of the late 20th century, here we find Mr. McDaniel with a promising career as a custom fishing rod builder. But then it happened; Castaway and American Rodsmith, in a joint effort discovered a way to mass-produce high quality fishing rods at a reasonable price, driving the loan rod builder out of business. The few that remained were forced underground when the federal rod-building act of 95 was passed. Funded by the rich owners of castaway and American rodsmith, it outlawed the private building of rods. This drove the price of a decent custom built fishing rod sky high.​It's time Billy thought, as he unrolled the scroll as he had done many time before. He studied and toiled until at last it was done. A fishing rod to beat all others, one that could handle a large fish like a well trained dog on a leash. He called his masterpiece A "Spiral Stix" because the eyes of the rod wrapped around the blank to eliminate rod twist when fighting a large fish. The "Spiral Stix" took Florida by storm. He was quickly rising to the top in the underground rod market. He was making money hand over fist, but he was having problems keeping up with demand. So he bought a small island in the Florida Keys and intercepted stray Cuban rafts as they floated by and forced the would be immigrants into slavery. With his sweat shop in full swing "Billy Stix" was ready to take on the world. After his victory in Florida he was ready to take on Texas, the home of real fishermen, if he succeeded here the world was his. If youâ€™re going to play in Texas you need an attractive woman, not a fiddle, in the band.​Well there "Mr. Stix" was on the brink of world domination with nothing but Texas in the way. Well one day while sitting in the office over looking the Flordia Keys, and his sweat-shop, he was thumbing through the latest issue of SI swimsuit edition when my fair young Molly struck his eye.​Molly had just left for Florida 4 days prior to the phone call I will remember forever. She was on a shoot out on the same small "disserted" island Mr. Stix had set up shop on when a gang of men know as the "Spiral Stickers", composed of the top fishing guides from the gulf coast, abducted her. Mr. Black from Baffin Bay, the leader of the gang, took my fair bride back to The Stix complex where she was forced to into slavery for Mr. Stix as a model for his Spiral Stix fishing rods. Now he had all he needed to take over the world.​The Spiral Stix took over the underground custom fishing rod market in Texas with the help of the 2cool fishing board and my young bride Molly. Only if Mont knew the pain and sorrow I fell each time I sign on to the board and see another free Spiral Stix being given away. The ruthless Mr. Stix pushes his Spiral Stix rods on unknowing good honest fishermen. Now everyone knows Mr. Stix, it will not be long before I find you and my stolen bride.​Well here I am its 2004 Iâ€™m broke due to my relentless search for Molly. I have spent my last penny infiltrating the fishing world trying to find a lead on my Molly. My career as a doctor will never be, for I lack the steady hand and calm nerves I once had with my love by my side. I no longer have the funds to continue my search, but what I have learned is Mr. Stix has a large ego and he has planted clues to Molly's where abouts in each of the rods he has made. The clue is in the ornate wraps he uses to make the Spiral Stix stand above the rest.​This is a plea, everyone using a Spiral Stix, please send them to me so I can find my love. I may not be able to return them to you, but you are doing a good deed by help a poor soul find is stolen love, and it is a tax write off.​Please pack them in a PVC pipe with cushion, as so they do not become damaged, for if the design is broke the clue is lost.​
Send too:
Help Find Molly Foundation
C/O Josh Johnson
P.O. Box 587
Houston, TX 78705 
Please help me save my bride before itâ€™s too late.

Josh


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*i can not tell a lie...*

i'd rather be shopping!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*My entry*

I remember sometime back in the 1990â€™s there was a crisis and impending doom for the world. It seems that the Deep Space Network had discovered a rouge meteor, a real planet killer, was on a collision course with Earth. The Worldâ€™s top scientist was summoned to America to come up with a plan to save the world. Weeks went by, no clear solution was found. The first idea was to set explosives on the meteor and blow it up into a million pieces. Some of the Top NASA Officials were afraid that this would cause the world to be hit with millions of fragments doing as much damage. The President of the United States of America went on Television and made a plea to the Nation for help and ideas. This was the cause for much heated debates among the people of the world. Then a man named Monty Weeks stepped forward and said, "I have heard rumors of a man in Florida who might be able to help". This man, as we have all learned, is the famous Billy McDaniel. Now at this time he was in Egypt teaching the locals how to make long distance casts from the desert to the ocean with a BillyStix Custom Rod.

Air Force One was quickly sent to bring him home. Now Billy did not have any flight training, so he was sent to Texas to start Astronaut School. Billy learned quickly, mastering many different types of aircraft. You see, Billy possess the skills to make one of a kind custom BillyStixsâ€™ and next to that, flying aircraft was childâ€™sâ€™ play. Billy finished the training in record time. The date was set and the Space Shuttle was prepared. Now we just had to wait on some clear weather, and everyone knows that with clear weather and a BillyStix, miracles and dreams happen.

The day arrived and the world watches as the count down started, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 lift off, it was a perfect launch. Billy was in his space suit and was getting ready for the "walk" of a lifetime. He positioned the shuttle next to the meteor and made his way out the airlock. Billy took the only tool he needed for the job, a custom ShuttleStix rod he made. Billy made a smooth cast and with a mighty jerk he set the hook deep in a crater. The meteor made a run like a foul hooked oversized red drum but Billy just smiled. Billy leaned back into that special rod and he was able to turn that meteor like it was a newborn child learning to walk. Once the world was out of danger, Billy, being the class act he is, released that monster to fight another day. Billy returned to Earth and was cheered from coast to coast.

Billy returned to Florida to build custom rods as he is a humble man but every now and then he looks at the pictures hanging on the wall and remembers the time he saved the world.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*You guys are so full of IT! LMAO!*

Jack, after reading about half of your lie, I was sure the end would say "and then I woke up from my dream"! Josh, you're just as bad!

Well, I thought I would be able to come up with mine quicker but after reading these, I think it may take more than just 10 minutes!

Be back soon with my lie!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Jack*

What?? You dont think I look good in that blue get up??

You see, Darrell fibbed. Yes, A fisherman fibbed. I know its hard to belive, but heres the real story.

About 8 years ago on a semi windy Saturday morning, I launched my Jon boat from the old KOA ramp. Tide was incoming and the water condition was fair. I had my BillyStixx 7 foot, medium action spinner, loaded with a Spheros, Carolina rigged with 12 lb XL, 3/16th oz brass and glass with 20 leader. I was chunking live shrimp. I hit a couple of my usual Flounder spots to no avail. Seems the south shoreline was pretty tore up so I decided to head north. I choose a spot that Hardhead showed me. Christmas point. The water looked pretty good. I decided to drift along the shell points untill I got hit then I would drop iron. I soon changed my mind when I saw an eddy on the backside of the second point. For yall that can read water, you know what that means. A hole. I dropped anchor early, and let out alot of line so as to creep up on the point. Not scare the fish. Grabbed my Stixx, loaded that Daaichi with the biggest shrimp I could find and lightly tossed it within inches of the backside of the point. I freespooled for a second, and as soon as I flipped bail....

*BAMMM!*

Being Da Flinga, that I am, I knew it was a Redfish. It took me a solid 5-6 minutes to land that Red. That stud was 26 3/4". I boxed him. The very next cast, a 24 15/16" Flounder. Im freeking. Im a Trout away from a Texas slam. That did take awhile though. I caught 3 more Flounder between 19 and 22". One more Red at 21" Finally I get a Trout. Maybe 16", good eater. And get this. I _STILL_ havent moved.

Then all heck broke loose. A 28 " Trout. My best ever. Just as I was landing her in the net, I hear.......

*Hey Dude.*

*Is that a BillyStixx rod??*

Hookay.............. Last I remember, there wasnt a soul around. I was alone. I look up at that shell point, and theres this guy standing there. Where in the heck did he come from?

*WHOOOHA!*

Ive never seen anything like it. You know those inflatable orange floaty things, that kids wear on their arms? This guy, was standing there, dont know how he got there, was wearing those floaty things. Except, he was a grown man, and they barely fit on his wrists.

*Wait..*

It gets worse. He was wearing a.....*Pink thong. *Yes, pink. He aslo had a nipple ring and a Tatoo. Floaties on the wrists, pink thong, and a nipple ring, out in the middle of no where. He repeats.

*Dude....*

*Is that a BillyStixx??*

I FREEKED. I threw that Trout on the deck, put the rod back in the holder and fired that 50 horse Evinrude up, and punched it. I made one small mistake. The anchor. Once the line got taught, it allmost stopped the boat in its tracks. I hit my head on the console, and the last thing I remember before passing out was, those floaties swimming towards me.

Well now. Im in the BillyStixx mental health unit. The doctors say, I should be ready for release soon. Not sure I agree with the treatment though. The doctors say I should wear clothes, and act like the thong guy to get over my depression and fear. I cant stand those clothes.

I cant wait to get back into my Sun dress.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

*A tale of one rod.*

There is a fabled tale among fisherman about a lost island, somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico. On this island, it is said, grows the strongest trees anywhere, so strong that even a hurricane couldn't even make them sway. The trees are called Spiralstix trees. It is also said that on this remote, desolate island there is a man known as Billy. Legend has it that Billy comes from a long line of a very special tribe know as the Stixmen tribe. He, supposedly is the last of this tribe. It is said that the Stixmen tribe were the only people that know how to cut and carve the Spiralstix trees and make them into beautiful fishing rods. Billy is now the only one left that knows this lost art. Some of the fisherman talk about how generous Billy is, and that if you happened upon his island that he would make you the finest fishing rod ever known. So strong and powerful that even the greatest of fish couldn't break them. These rods, they say hold such beauty that just to gaze upon them means that you could never fish with another, they call these rods the Billystix. 
I have often sought this fabled island, just to be lead astray by imposters. "My rods are strongest", they say. "There is no such thing as a spiral rod", they scoff.
I will continue my journey, nay my destiny toward that island, until I myself may look upon that legendary spiral rod and say to all, "The tale is true and THIS is MY Billystix"


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Mannnn This Is Great*

Hi Fellow Liars
I Gotta Say This Is Just About The Best Contest Yet, The Others Have Been Fun But I Think So Far This Has Released, The Sickest Minds In Texas For Public Viewing.
I Love You All You Are Great. Man I Am Glad Mont Has To Be The One To Pick The Champ(lmao)!!
So Far Its Looking Good For 1st Place As Well As 2ndand 3rd.
I Might Haftaaaa Do Something Weird At The End Of The Contest.
Keepummmmmm Commmminnnn.
Stix
My Model Slave Sayskeep Up The Good Work


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Tears fall everytime i see that picture*

You are a cruel man for teasing me Mr. Stix.
lol
Josh


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Hey Neverenough,
Your story had everything in it except for the river Stix on Billy's evil island.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Ya'll are killin me... ROTFL... It took me 2 beers to read Jacks lie, then I spit 1/2 a beer on my puter when I seen Dorado-Mahi's pic of time mag. Then spit another 1/2 when I seen the Dog ??? (if ya shaved his head, It would be Jack's twin.. lol)....Then 2 more beers to read Josh's lie....Another beer to read about BillystiX flight training... Then I puked it all up when I seen Garys pic... As you know, I always have my 2 BillystiX spiral rods beside me, and when I seen the pics of Molly, I had a heart attack, fell out of the chair and broke them both...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Ok this is my attempt with words only... no Photoshop untruths on this one.
________________________________________________________

*Wet Aspirations*​
by Ray Keeling​
The sun hadnâ€™t even broken the horizon when Billy opened his sleep-ridden eyelids. He felt like his head was inside a washing machine just coming out of the spin cycle... na, it was just the drone of diesels throttling back in sloppy seas. He tried to stroke hair away from his forehead but his fingers came to a halt in his salt caked-hair. â€œMan I wish Iâ€™d left that Dickel alone last night,â€ too late now he thought.

â€œWe there yet?â€ he asked trying to focus on the rig just off the port bow, or was that the starboard bow? Who cares? Everything looked fuzzy.

â€œThatâ€™s the rig,â€ answered Captain Maashon. All of Maashonâ€™s best clients and closest friends called him Captain Mama. If you werenâ€™t in one of those two categories, youâ€™d better address him as Captain Maashon. â€œGet your rigs ready boys. Iâ€™m already showing good fish at eighty feet.â€

Brandon, Captain Mamaâ€™s deckhand, had been working with Mama as a team for the last ten years and this was Mamaâ€™s third fishing vessel. Mama never had to tell Brandon what to do; he just took care of all the deckhand chores plus whatever else came along. This morning was no different. Every Billy StiX rod and Avet reel was rigged and ready to fish.

Billy grabbed a tuna Billy StiX and Avet from the rocket launcher. Am I ready for this, he thought? Being sick on Captain Mamaâ€™s boat was not an option. Suck it up and fish he told himself as the boat pitched and rolled in the three-foot swells.

â€œOK, Iâ€™m looking at some big-uns at about hundred and twenty foot down,â€ Captain Mama said. â€œDrop emâ€™ now!â€

Billyâ€™s diamond jig descended into the deep blue water as he counted down for the hundred and twenty foot drop. His jig suddenly stopped and his line went slack. Something had picked it up at around ninety feet down. Instinctively, he engaged the reel, tighten-up the line and stuck it hard.

He felt the hook penetrate tissue and bone as his rod bowed to the sea. Eighty-pound mono peeled off his reel. â€œFeels like a good oneâ€ he yelled out to no one in particular not noticing Mike and Sean were also bowed-up. Thatâ€™s when he noticed he didnâ€™t have his fighting belt on. No biggie.

Brandon took immediate control deck side. â€œEveryone not hooked-up, clear your lines now,â€ he shouted. Mama sat silently at the helm with a pleased grin watching this offshore ballet unfold before his eyes. Heâ€™d seen it a thousand times before never tiring of it. Just bring it on was his motto.

Seanâ€™s line was steadily spooling off the reel while his Billy StiX rod was bowed-up over the port gunnel. â€œKeep it off the gunnel railing,â€ Brandon shouted at Sean as a nauseating crack and pop sounded in the cockpit.

Sean stood there looking at his broken rod and reel in his hand with a confused and bewildered look on his face. Brandon muttered something under his breath about wimpy fishermen as he pushed Sean aside and away from the action. A frown and clinched teeth replaced Mamaâ€™s grin. All he could do was slowly shake his head.

Billy now realized that Mike was hooked-up and was wondering what caused that loud cracking noise. He turned around to see what was going on and his line went slack! It only took a second and he knew the fish had turned on him and was heading back to the boat.

â€œReelâ€¦ reel,â€ Mama and Brandon screamed at Billy in duet. Mike thought they were yelling at him so he starting cranking full speed. Then his line just went slack, cut-off. â€œCaaarapp,â€ Mike screamed.

Billy kept cranking and winding. He still detected a fish on the other end of his line. â€œItâ€™s gotta be close. Something strange about the way this fish is swimming,â€ he said to Brandon.

Mama was ready to maneuver the boat once this fish decided what it was going to do. â€œKeep reeling,â€ he said. The rest of the crew gazed down into the depths of the deep blue but saw nothing.

Suddenly, all hell broke loose. A massive water explosion on the surface sent droplets of seawater raining down into the cockpit, as the early morning sun momentarily disappeared. â€œWhat theâ€¦â€ thought Billy. In an instant, the sunshine returned followed by a thunderous splash with more water soaking the stunned anglers.

â€œMakoâ€¦ a huge MAKO SHARK,â€ hollered Mama! â€œSheâ€™ll be making another jump. Watcha yourselvesâ€ but it was too late. A full wave of salty water hit Billyâ€™s face blurring his vision as this huge, airborne blue monster passed in slow motion over the entire boat. Billy poked his Billy StiX rod instinctively at the highflying Mako nearly touching her. She landed just a foot away from the port gunnel sending another wet shower of water into the cockpit.

â€œWake up, wake up Billy. Youâ€™re having a bad dream and flailing your arms all over the place, plus itâ€™s starting to rain. Weâ€™ve got to get off this beach,â€ his wife said. Billy opened his eyes still envisioning that Mako shark flying though the air. He sat up and tried to brush his hair back with his hand but it was tangled with salt and sand. His fingers got stuck. Thatâ€™s when the idea to start building custom made offshore rods first struck him. But first heâ€™d go home and have himself a little George Dickel to wake up the senses. Man, living in Florida sure is nice, he thought to himself but Texas is where Iâ€™d rather be.

The End.​


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Uh oh!! Something tells me I'm gonna finish outa the money this time. All you guys are GOOD! Reading these things is a blast and it's more fun than we have had around here in quite a while. 

I don't think any one should start counting their chickens just yet. There are still at least 2 heavy-hitters out there that we haven't heard from yet and they are both excellent story tellers. 

Yeah, you guessed it...Vic (Vjer) Martinez and Capt'n Aubrey Black. We should all be afraid....VERY AFRAID! I can't wait to read their entries.  There are, no doubt sleeping giants amongst us that have, until now, remained silent. The chance to win a BillyStiX rod is enough to inspire a lot of effort and it's just too much fun! I can think of any number of folks that I'd like to see get into this.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Can we enter more than one entry? I got tons more I can rustle up


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Only in Texas.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Be My Guest*

Hi Jetty Jumper
Yes By All Means, Have At It This Is What Its All About You Guys Having Fun At My Old Self.
Stix


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

*Tyson 18 wheeler*

This happened to me a while back on hwy 183 going towards Luling.

You know the se18 wheelers for Tyson that haul the live chickons in cages on the trailers. well sometimes they get out and walk up on top of the stack of cages. you know, you'll sometimes see them dead on the side of the road and such. to get back to the story, I was cruisin along at a whoppin 80 mph in new jacked way the heck up Dodge 3500 dually 4x4 with all the custom bumpers and winch and power chips and a cab full of perdy high school girls. boy we was havin one heckuva time, just laughin and and havein us a ball. well we pull up behind this Tyson 18-wheeler haulin chickens. i spotted a chicken walkin up top. boy he musta been strong for walkin in 80+ mph wind. you know what? that chicken looked almost as perdy as chicken little. We followed that truck almost to Love's Truck Stop when all of a sudden that bird slipped and fell right off the back. I was gonna swerve out of the way but I didn't have enough time. the bird landed smack dab on the middle of my windshield. all them girls were just a screamin and hangin on to me. You know I was havin a lil fun. by the way, did I mention a cop was folowin me the whole way? well that bird just bounced off my windshield and went flyin over and landed smak dab on that cops hood. But get this, I got pulled over. I was just a mad as a ragin bull goin after a bull fighter. That cop walked up to window and said, "Sir, do you know what you just did?" well I jsut looked in the eye and "YES! I was folowin a 18 wheeler and a chicken hit me!", by goerge he just stared at me and "no sir, you didnt do that. I'm gonna hafta wright you a ticket" I said "for what". the the cop answered "for flippin the bird."


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> Hi Fellow Liars
> I Gotta Say This Is Just About The Best Contest Yet, The Others Have Been Fun But I Think So Far This Has Released, The Sickest Minds In Texas For Public Viewing.
> I Love You All You Are Great. Man I Am Glad Mont Has To Be The One To Pick The Champ(lmao)!!
> So Far Its Looking Good For 1st Place As Well As 2ndand 3rd.
> ...


say what Stix, how would Molly look in that pink thong. I would think a lot better than the guys. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Well, I better go get some new waders*

it has been over a day since a post in here, so someone is about to let loose with the bull....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LOL Bill, I think your right.... Watch out, I be duckin......


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*My entry, part 2*

Well, some one posed the question of any possible limit on our entries. Billy said to "go for it" so, in the spirit of friendly but vigorous competition... and just havin' a whale of a good time, here is Part 2 of my effort.

Poor Boy Makes Out-2: Let's Go To Texas

Groan...I woke up with an awful feeling of terror and I was in a flop sweat. I had had the mother of all night mares. I dreamed I was Bill Dance! Lordy, in my dream I was just walking through the house and I happen to look in a mirror as I passed it and there, looking back at me with a stupid grin was Bill Dance. Oh, the relief I felt when I realized it was just a dream....From another part of the house, Billy McDaniel's voice pulled me back to reality.

....."Lets just go on and do it" said Billy. I think we should just go ahead and move on over there."

"Well, we have made an awful lot of friends there and the fishing is just awesome", I said. Let me have a couple of months to tie up loose ends and we should be able to be settled in on the Texas Gulf Coast by the time the water warms up good. I'm thinkin' the middle of May."

Billy and I had been talkin' about movin' down to the Texas Coast for a couple of years, now. We had gotten to be the best of friends since that fateful day he saw me fishing on the dock at the marina in Florida. We had been fishing a lot but we wanted a change. We had gotten quite friendly with a group of Texicans that were serious fishermen and great people. Now it looked like this was actually gonna happen. It'd mean big changes for both of us but we were both committed to doing it. I was at the end of my contract for the TV shows and I'd have to restructure some of my other business interestes but it could be done. BIlly would have to completey relocate all his rod building facility and equipment but that too was a can-do thing.

3 Months later and Billy and I are standing on the 2nd sand bar off Surfside Beach, fishing the back side on the "Dawn Patrol". The water is "trout green" and only slightly wavy and absolutely full of speckled trout. Billy had just perfected a new design for a spiral wrap topwater plug rod and the action was machine-gun fast. For the last hour and 20 minutes, beginning about a half hour before the gorgeous pink sun came up in our faces (it looked like a giant piece of electric bubble gum) we had been hitting the specs in the 5 to 8 pound class.BIlly kept speculating on ways to further improve this latest new rod but I couldn't see any way for it to be any better. It was just the best. It felt like that the rod didn't need me for anything except to hold it up out of the water. The fish had NO chance against this rod.

We hated to leave 'em bitin' but 2 old men can only take so much fun. We went back to our new house and cleaned our catch. We normally did the catch n release thing but this morning we kept a couple of nice ones for lunch. Molly, our friend had dropped by and volunteered to do the cooking for us. She was kinda on the run from a stalker back in florida named Josh who had created this whole crazy fantasy about her and was relentlessly chasing her all over the country....but that's another story.....

We had a nice lunch of fried trout and cold boiled shrimp w/Molly's secret cocktail sauce recipe and a few cold Shiner Bocks. Then the conversation turned more serious. Billy had wanted for a long time to go on a special fishing adventure and his plan was now coming together. He was having a new boat built, a 56 foot sport fishing boat with ALL the bells and whistles. He had made arrangements to have it delivered to New Orleans and we were just 4 days away from delivery date. Time to fish or cut bait as they say.

We arrived in New Orleans on the appointed day and met up with the boat at the Marina. The boat is launched and christened, the dotted line is signed and it is now time to set out on our trip. The plan is to fish from New Orleans, where the Mississippi River dumps into the Gulf of Mexico, all the way down to Matagorda. Get off the boat and have a good resturant meal and sleep one night in a nice motel and then fish our way back up the coast to our home in Freeport.

We shoved off at dawn the next morning and the first place we fished was just loaded with fish. We were not too far off shore and these fish weren't as big as some we expected to get into in a couple of days. Fiesty, hard fighting fish on medium weight BillyStiX rods....just about all the fun you can have in a boat! At one point we both had fish on and they were really workin' out on us. We just looked at each other and smiled. Words weren't necessary and besides, there ARE no word for this kind of feeling. We both decked out fish and decided to move on along to the next spot.

One day, about half way down to Matagorda, we got into some huge blue marlin. Billy quickly got out the big guns and we set our bee-hinds in the fighting chairs and our feet firmly on the deck. I'll never forget the scene, The sun is starting to glow a golden orange and sink slowly in the western sky. The monster fish comes up out of the water, clearing the surface by a good 10 feet and shaking his head ferociously to dislodge the hook in his mouth. His gill plates are flared way out and he is putting every ounce of power he has into this fight for his life. Too bad he doesn't realize that he is up against a BillyStiX Blue Marlin Special. If he knew that he'd probably not even bother fighting cause it's just no use. He's one caught fish! Billy and I each catch 2 of these glorious creatures and release them and by that time it's time to haul out the cooler with the cold Shiner Bock.

We fished our way down to Matagorda, High adventure every day. Catching all different kinds of fish and using a wide variety of BillyStiX rods. It all seems like a dream to me...a dream I quietly hope will never end. When we left for home the next morning, I had an empty feeling in my gut. A feeling that the adventure of my life was almost over. But we still had a few days of good fishing left so I decided to try to relax and ejoy it to the full.

Four days before we were to get back into Freeport we were about 200 miles out when I felt the most ferocious hit of my fishing life. I started screaming for help. I was in my fighting chair and what ever was on the other end of my line was trying to pull me right out of my harness. Billy came a runnin' and when he saw the situation, he turned with out a word and cranked up the boat and started running with the fish. We ran for over 8 hours before the fish began to slow. Billy killed the engines and I continued to struggle with the monster of my life. 3 more hours and I had him with in about 100 feet of the boat. He surfaced and rolled slowly and I got a good look at him. It was a 3,000 pound bluefin tuna! BIlly got out some heavy nylon cables and we motored up to the fish, now completely spent and docile, and rigged him up and towed him in. It took a couple of days but we got our fish in and the press was waiting for us. We gave our interviews even though we were exhausted.

Molly showed up and met us there and gave us a ride back to the house. A funny thing...Just as we turned onto our street there was a suspicious looking dark green Ford Ranger parked against the curb across the street. When he saw us he pulled out in a hurry. I found it odd but for some reason he had a huge pair of mens white boxer shorts on his antenna?? He had a familiar look about him too. The last thing I noticed was a cute balck dog in the back and he had a blue flip-flop in his mouth. Rang a familiar bell, for sure.

Billy and I are all rested up now and back to our daily routines. We sure love livin' in Texas and eagerly await our next great adventure of catching fish on our BillyStiX Custom Spiral Wrapped Rods.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Thankyou Mr. Billystix... capitol idea ....it ain't no sin to take off your skin and lie around in yer bones......there are no losers here.....heck ya'd pay 5 bucks in a bookstore for stories only half as good as these.....
Hey Walkin Jack howse about a Chapter III where you and Billystix meets up with the Plugger Rudy Griger in the Chandleur Islands?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Part 3 you say? Hmmmm...............


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*You are a cold man Mr. Jack*

That was a great story.
I might just have to see what i can put togather.
Josh


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

......ain't no-one here lied...uh...i mean told a story about catchin a mermaid yet........at least someone with photoshop skills could come up with a Molly-Mermaid rendition..............gonna go dream about that "Under the Sea" episode Disney couldn't show in The Little Mermaid movie. G'nite


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*I could not alter her image*

plus if my wife caught me.........................She would probably ban me from TTMB..LOL


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> plus if my wife caught me.........................She would probably ban me from TTMB..LOL


back off Bill, that's my wife. lmao


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

*A bit of a stretch...*

We all know I'm the best of fishemen on this board. I can outfish any guy or (laugh) gal on this board. I could catch a fish on every cast if I choose to, and I always limit out, and win every tourney I enter. I've never lost a fish, foul hooked one, or had one break my line, no matter what size line I use, and no matter how big the fish. But lemme tell ya, its not easy being me. Everyone looks down on ya when they know you're better than they are, and no one ever wants go to fishing with ya when they know they're going to be outfished. What most of you don't know, is that I am the one who makes all those fabulous BillyStix Custom Rods that you're all so fond of! Yes, i do. 
Why, just the other day, I was out fishing with the BillyStix I had made for myself. It was about noon, and the stars in the sky were truly beautiful set against the darkness. I had caked on the sunblock, to keep all those far away suns from burning me. So many of them can do so much more damage than just the one we have in our solar system. I had waded out to where the water was about 15 feet deep, the red snapper were biting just as fast as the crappie that were out there. I boated about a dozen red snapper, and about 8 crappie all in the 10lb range. As the sun started to set and it started getting daylight, I turned on the generator and got the lights going. Suddenly I had a hard crash on my BillyStix Custom Flounder rod I was fishing with. After a fight with a fish for about an hour. I landed a huge speck, it was about 34" long, and must have weighed 35lbs. I thought it was probably a world record, so I let it go so some other people could catch a world record too. After wading a few more jetties, I moved back to the dam where i had parked my Mercedes. I loaded up all my gear and headed for home before it got too dark. 
Nothing better than a day of wade fishing in some salty water. I really just wish I could get someone to go fishing with me. But then, I know if it were possible for someone to be a better fisherman than I, I'd most likely not want to fish with them either!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*The Way the Spiral Stix took over the World*

The whole truth, even the part Jack Left out......

Part II The Battle for love

I published my story on 2coolfishing.com in hopes of good honest Texas fishermen helping a good ole boy find his true love, and help they did. The response was over whelming; I had fishing rods coming to me from all over the state. When I first found out that the clues were in the rods, I had no idea that that many good Texans were duped into funding Billy Stixâ€™s evil empire. I stared taking the rods out of their PVC cocoon, and that is when I realized what I was really up against. I now understood why Mr. Stix was selling these custom made Spiral Stixs left and right. The Spiral Stix has to be the finest custom made fishing rods I had ever laid eyes on, but this does not excuse Mr. Stix from the crimes he has committed against me and my bride, as well those poor Cubans. The search is on.

I laid out all the fishing rods and studied them, paying attention to the detail in the ornate wraps and the high quality craftsmanship. For four days I went with out food or sleep, staring at the fishing rods, I nearly lost my mind. Then on the fifth day on the brink of insanity it came to me, a pattern emerged, "You are a sneaky one Mr. Stix," I said to my self. For it was right in front of me the whole time, all I had to was line up the rods side by side, hanging from there tips, in front of a window with the full summer time moon behind them. I decided to sleep at this point for I needed my energy to do battle with the "Spiral Stickers".

I awoke early the next morning and started the long drive to Florida in my truck. Along the way just this side of Mississippi I came across a pup and decided I need a dog, so Baxter loaded up and we were on our way. The trip there gave me time to dream about the life I once had with my kidnapped bride.

It was our third year in college and Molly and I decided to go on a little fishing trip to Baffin Bay, this is where I first met Aubrey Black, the Baffin bass master, by B.A.S.S I mean Big As# Spotted Seatrout. We went wading in the morning at one of Aubreyâ€™s secret fishing spots, and Molly and I both caught our personal best trout. Mine was 33 inches and right at 14 lbs., and hers was 34 but only 13.5 lbs., the fish were so big we could not land them and we had to walk them all the way back to the boat to use the net. The fish were photoed and released, but the memory was caught in my mind forever. Well it was a great weekend fishing and having fun. Lying out under the stars at night with molly by my side, it was what dreams are made of, and Mr. Stix took it all away. Back then Aubery was a good man; little did I know I would see him again fighting on the side of Mr. Stix.

I made it at last, the Florida State line was just a mile ahead. I saw a hitchhiker on the side of the rode with a sign that said Gainesville or bust, so I deiced to give him a ride. When he got in he looked familiar but I could not put my thumb on it. We spent the time trading fishing stories and what not, then it came to me, "Arenâ€™t you Bill Dance, I thought you were taller, and had more hair" I said. He put his face in his hands and began to cry he told me it was a horrible accident he had when he was a poor child living in the slums of Florida, and he was in fact not Bill Dance. He said his name was Jack. When I told him who I was and what I was doing, he got real quite and asked me to pull over so he could call ahead to a friend. We finally got to Gainesville and I dropped Jack off and headed south to the Keys.

When I to Key West I was met by Mr. Black, we made some small talk for I did not know at this time he was working for Billy. Then all of a sudden out of no where pops out 5 guys dressed as ninjas totting Spiral Stix. They circled around Aubrey and I. Aubrey then told me the whole story, how he worked for Billy, and how Billy and Jack, Billyâ€™s V.P, had brain washed Molly. He then told me I was too late that Billy and Jack were already on a boat to Texas, the sweatshop was closed down and Molly was on a plane landing in Houston in an hour. Then he said it was time for me to die before the whole truth got out. "Do you have anything to say before you die" Aubrey said. I then asked him how 5 guys with fishing rods were going to kill me, he informed me that the ancient Chinese scroll Billy got the idea for the Spiral Stix from was not plans to build a fishing rod, but for a weapon. The ninjas attacked, and I understood the weapon part real quick with the first lash across the back. Well the battle went on for some time, I had killed 3 of the ninjas and all that were left was 2 more and Mr. Black himself. I got a hold of one of the Spiral Stix and I now had a fair chance. The next 2 najias feel quickly with a few blows from the Spiral Stix, not only a fine fishing rod, but a decent weapon too. When I looked up Mr. Black has gone, he hoped on to his explorer and took out across the bay. There was a 14-ft johnboat sitting at the dock with a Yamaha 200 on the backend, so I took out after him. I caught up to him in not time at all. We were both ready for a fight, Spiral Stixs in hand ready to duel it out aboard the Don Coyote. I decided since he did put me on my personal best trout to let him live, and offered him away out of certain death. For a free trip every year and some help catching Billy Stix and getting my Bride I let him live. So he hopped in my boat and we headed for the ICW, because I knew I could not catch Billy and Jack on the open seas in a johnboat.

It took us 36 hours to make it back to Texas waters because we had to stop for a bottle of Dickle and a 12 pack of miller lite in Alabama. Finally we made it to Freeport and docked to wait on Billy and Jack. All of a sudden a huge boat pulled up across the canal with a world record Tuna tied to the side. I knew right then that that was my target.

I motored over and eased on to their boat while Aubrey went on shore to find Molly. I got onboard unnoticed and confronted Billy and Jack. Jack was just a poor desperate man who found away out of proverty with the help of Billy, so I did not blame him for felling he owed Billy and had to help him, so I let him go with a stern warning to never return. Billy Stix on the other hand was an evil mastermind who needed to be dealt with. I could never kill someone unless they were trying to kill me so I turned him over to the authorities, which found out about his illegal custom fishing rod business. He was taken to Guantanamo Bay, but because of his talent as a rodsmith they let him go on the condition that he stay in Gainesville and never use his talent for evil again.

I got to the parking lot to find my bride, Molly how I missed her when she saw my face she remembered what Billy tried to steal away from her, and I remembered why life is worth living. I had no hard feelings for Jack and he none for me after he heard the whole story, so we went back to his house for a lunch of fried fish and cold boiled shrimp. Now I can get back to my life.

I went on to finish school and become the top neurosurgeon west of the Mississippi river, and Molly got back into real modeling with her job for SI, and Baxter went on to becoming an award winning Bird dog. Molly took up acting and went on to star in Harry Potter part 10, as Hermimy Granger all grown up. Baxter fathered 10 liters of pups that all went on to becoming award winning bird dogs that sold for $1,200 a pup. To this day Jack, Baxter, and I still meet up on the beach during the summer and swap flip flops and stories about Billy and fishing. Billy Stix is still around making top-notch custom Spiral Stix fishing rods for the government, but he no longer has the desire for world domination.

I would like to thank every one who sent me their Spiral Stix that helped me locate Molly. As much as I hate to admitt it, seeing as he put me through a lot of pain and suffering, to this day when Iâ€™m heading out the door to go fishing I always grab my Billy Stix custom made Spiral Stix first.

And thatâ€™s my story of love lost and found, fishing, and world domination, If you donâ€™t believe me just give me a call and ask Molly for yourself.

Josh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LMAO... Time to put on the waders....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Josh, you are one awesome young man. I can't wait to see what you can do when you grow up. LOL! Okay, check my latest effort. Man I'm 'bout to run out of gas!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*pulling out the stops*

Jack,
you are giving me a run for my money, and seeing as i cant really afford a billy stix i am going to have to give it my all here. :bounce:

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*My entry-Part 3*

Josh, You are driving me hard my young friend.  Here then is the latest episode in the ongoing saga.

Poor Boy Makes Out-3: The Island

On the morning of what would prove to be the last day for us aboard the BillyStiX Fish Hunter, a 56 foot sport fishing boat that my best friend Billy McDaniel had built a few years back, I rose before the sun, to the sound of Billy's peaceful snoring coming from his state room, just up the companionway from my own. I headed on down to the galley and got the coffee to rollin'. A quick peek at the weather radar, the auto-pilot, the sea chart of the area we were in, and the status of the engines and feul supply all indicated that we were right on course and in great shape.

Ever since our last adventure we had been planning another big trip but in the 4 years since then we had both been really busy. My various business interests were flourishing and the public's demand for my appearances on TV shows and in movies was tying up all my time. And Billy's rod building business was growing at a rate that he was hard pressed to keep up with. Still, way back last winter, be had begun making plans for this trip and carving out the 2 months in our busy lives and schedules that it would take for us to complete our journey. We were on a quest to fish all the better spots in the Caribbean from east to west and from north to south. We had already been at sea for 5 weeks and the fishing to this point had been excellent but it had all been pretty routine. Not one spectacular event had occured and we were kind of hoping for something really exciting to happen. Sometime people should be carefull what they wish for.

I was smack-dab in the middle of a pipe dream about a monster fish when Billy came into the galley and poured himself a cup of coffee. "Whooo-Eeeeee, you sure do make a mean cup of coffee", he said to me as he sat down. "So, my sea-farin' friend, what's the plan for today?" I told him that I wanted to check out a small cluster of islands that was marked on the charts but not identified by name. I said that I thought that they were likely uninhabited and too small to be of any signifigance and therefore had no name. He sipped his coffee and nodded his agreement.

By now the sun was coming up over the horizon and while Billy continued to study the charts, I went topside to greet the day. We were going through a known "honey-hole" so I slowed down to trolling speed and set out a couple of BillyStiX spiral wrapped offshore rods with fresh bait on one hook and an 8 oz red and white feather jig on the other. A little later BIlly Came up and we began to discuss lunch plans. Then there was a a hit on the rod with bait and Billy grabbed it. I was enjoying the skillful tactics of Billy with his awesome rod and suddenly, WHAM! the rod with the jig went off and I grabbed it. Here we go again. Although we had had many "double-ups" over the years we have been fishing together it is still as big a thrill as it was the first time. Me and my hero, side by side, testing not only our fabulous spiral wrapped rods but also our own mettle. Once you get the bug for that it never diminishes. Billy's fish came in first and then mine was right behind it. Both beautiful and respectable in size. We admired them for a moment as we took a couple of quick pictures and then set them free to swim again.

After lunch we went back up top-side to do a little more fishing before we were out of the area and notice some dark and threatening clouds out on the horizon. A quick check of the weather radar revealed a bad storm was heading right for us. We altered our course to go around it but it was growing in size and strength and it was picking up speed. We were close enough to see the size of the swells and became very alarmed. Billy said that we were not going to be able to miss it so we decided to come about and try to out run it. In his haste to come about, he stalled the engines and we had several warning lights on the instrument board. Before we could get the engines started again the storm had caught up with us and was almost on top of us. When the engines fired Billy grabbed a handful of throttle and told me hang on that it was about to get bad...REALLY bad.

A rogue wave came over the top and swamped the cockpit and lower spaces, inclulding the engine compartment. Now we are dead in the water and no hope of restarting. We were literally tossing about like a bobber in a hurricane. Waves were coming at us from every direction. we looked at each other and said our silent good-byes for we knew the end was here. We shook hands and in the next moment a HUGE wave hit us and capsized the boat. We had on lilfe preservers and had brough the inflatable life boat up and prepared to deploy it in the event we did roll over, or worse. When I gained the surface again I couldn't see Billy or the life boat. I eventually heard him blow his whistle and could tell that he was on the other side of the slowly sinking boat. When it was completely under water I found Billy and made my way over to him. He had a nasty cut on his head and it was swollen badly. I lashed our life preserves together as best I could and looked around for anything we could use to improve our situation. There was a lot of sutff floating in the water but way out of reach. We had nothing except the clothes on our backs and what ever was in our pockets. Over the next 5 days I watched all the stuff from our boat drift farther and farther away until it was completely out of sight. Billy was in and out of consciousness for the next day and a half and we subsisted on rainwater and what ever vegitation and sea creatures floated by that I could catch.

On the morning of the 5th day Billy seemed to have shaken off most of the effects of his injury but we were both about done in. A couple of hours later, Billy got really excited and started yelling that he could see land. I look around and there was the prettiest little island I'd ever seen. Possible one of the islands we had noted on the chart days before. It took us almost the rest of the day but we finally made it to the beach. As we lay there, totally worn out I let my head lean over to the right and saw, a couple of hundre yards down the beach, what looked like a long box of some kind, but before I could give it any thought I passed out. It was dark when I awoke and Billy was sitting on the beach holding his head in his hands. He saw that I was awake and got up and came over to see if I was okay. Forgetting about the box, we went into the jungle to forage for food. We found a pool of fresh water and plenty of banana trees and other tropical type fruits in the area. We gorged ourselves and slept for nealy 24 hours.

When we woke up we felt a LOT better and I remembered the box and we decided to go see what it was. It turned out to be a crate containing a dozen BillyStiX rods! What a break!! Later that day some more stuff washed up on the beach...Another floating container, this one containing an assortment of reels and line and other necessary items for fishing. We just might get out of this thing in one piece after all.

Over the next month we fashioned our selves a couple of neat little thatched huts and developed a little daily routine. We would take turns; one day Billy would fish and I would forage for what ever I could find, food or materials we could use for constructing better shelters or what ever we needed. We landed on a good island for fishing. Lots of coral around and the big fishes were constanly swimming around near the waters edge chasing the smaller bait fish.

We caught a vairety of species of fish, some of which we had never seen before and didn't know what they were. We had many exciting battle on the beach with all manner of fighting fishes. After we realized that we were not in any immediate danger we were able to relax and enjoy the fishing action. Those awesome BIllySitx rods provided plenty of action and plenty of fish. We now knew we could survive indefinitely if we had to.

The weeks, months and years came and went with out record for us. One day we were both on the beach working on a little fishing skiff that would let us get a little farther off the beach for some possibly bigger fish when we saw a ship on the horizon. we watched it as it drew nearer and nearer. By mid afternoon it was obvious that it was headed straight for our island. When it had gotten within a quarter mile of our beach it lowered a launch and they were headed for our beach. The first thing we were able to make out was Molly standing up in the front of the launch waving her arms. Billy and I broke out in tears and the helmsman ran the launch right up on the sand and Molly jumped out and came running up to us. A few hundred hugs and tears later we all got back aboard the launch and headed back out to the ship. As the island grew smaller and smaller in our wake, Billy and I, each to himself, replayed the time in our minds that we spent on that little hunk of Heaven sticking up out of the Caribbean Sea. Surely, these memories would never fade...not EVER.

Back to civilization and back into our lives and regular routines Billy and I have tried to re-order our lives. We learned that we were on that island for 3 years 7 months and 22 days. Seemed like only a couple of months to me. Molly told us that Josh, the guy that had been stalking her was still out there and that she was constantly forced to hit the road for a while till she could shake him off her trail. We heard that his dog Baxter, was also wanted in several states for petty theft, shoes mostly. Seems he had graduated from flip-flops and gotten into hiking boots. Ah well, I guess there's no accounting for taste, eh?

Billy and I have designed us a new, bigger boat and it is under construction right now. Should be ready in about a month. It will be hard to come up with a plan that will equal a couple of the other trips we've been on together, but we are workin' on it. It's very nice to be back in the world again but we both know that a large part of the reason we survived was that we had all those fine BillyStiX rods and were able to catch all the fish we neede to survive. God bless a BillyStiX rod!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix is truly impressed !!!!!!*

hi guys
i can only say, you people in texas are a great bunch of folks, i do not know how i have become such a part of such a great state and its people, i truly am a very lucky man, if for some reason iwas to be called to whereever i am going to go i truly can say to all the people on the tmbr board has truly touched this old mans heart.
from the very deepest part of my heart thanks to you all.
i never dreamed this contest would go this good and mont will never have this much fun on his board ever.
thanks
love each and every one.
stix


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Do you know why Texans are chained down in Heaven?*

Cause we all try to return.........


----------



## rangatang (May 21, 2004)

*I dont need a new billy stix spiral rod.....*

I know I will never win one of your rods or anything else. So I just want to tell you to please give the rods to someone who really would use it. I wont ever use it so I do not want to be considered in anyway in having one ounce of a chance on winning a new spiral rod. Thanks for listening to me and good luck to everyone else.............................NOT


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Josh, where ya'at, dude? Just so's you know, that ain't trash you smell burning, that's just my old brain busy at work, folks often get the two odors confused. 

Don't give up on me now, hang on in there with me. Remember, we have another whole week.

Poor Boy 4 is takin' shape right now and will probably materialize soon. I plan to spend tomorrow on the beach so If you don't see it up tonight it will be Tuesday or so. Stop yer day dreamin' about Molly and get to writin', those footsteps you hear right behind you AIN'T the mailman!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*need more stories*

hi guys and gulls (weindi)
how about you ladies??? whats up with no story from the female end.
do you hear me ladies, hello.
remember every one this time next week, mont and myself will post the authour of the stories and then comes the vote from the entire board, so its really important that you get your name out there.
i would like to see a under dog come in ,in the running! think about this its your chance to snag a ( free billystix spiral or spin rod) not a real big deal but its free to the winner, and free is good. what can i do to entice you to get involved in this fun thing, remember (free)(free)(free). josh lets hear it from you, rember its the lie or the story that counts, not the proper way you write it, (bab) spelling is ok, i use it daily.
ladies hows about a love story its got to be a lie and about finding your long lost love but using a billystix to do it with.
have fun
stix


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

billy, but that wouldnt be a lie! LOL 

jack, josh was actually here at the house this morning, on his way home from spending a couple of days at the beach. even got to meet baxter! LOL dont worry, i had hidden my flip flops LOL what a character that baxter is. im sure you will be hearing from him soon. 

trudy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Not to worry, Billy. I have a feeling the gals are just playin' it cagey.  Fishin' Chick and Miss Dixie are both out of town on fishing trips and each of them would be a formidable contender. So would all the others! I can't believe that none of our gals is gonna miss this opportunity to show us guy a thing or two. I'm bracing myself....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Poor Boy Makes Out 4: Spiral Dreams*

Here is the part four of my epic. I hope it goes over well. I had worked on it for over 2 hours when my Yahoo "timed out" and ended my login period. I knew about this but just didn't think of it. Any way here it is, such as it is.

Poor Boy Makes Out 4: Spiral Dreams

Last Summer, after we were rescued from that island in the Caribbean Sea, that island that had been our home for nearly 4 years after our boat sank in a storm, Billy and I knew that things were going to be different from now on. You can't go through something like that with out some serious changes in your outlook and your orientation with life, especially your own life. Since returning to civilization we realized that it was time to finally stop just picking at the edges of our dreams and to commit to them completely. I have completely dropped out of public life and I've liquidated all my business holdings. Billy has all but closed up his rod building business. We are ready to move on to our new plans for the future.

One thing we realized is that we were ready to make the move to a life at sea. Shortly after we were rescued, we ordered our new boat. It was to be a 120' floating mansion. We spent weeks on her design and we now had only a few days to wait for her completion. The main salon was over 500 sq.ft. and Billy and I each had our own luxurious suits. There were ample quarters for guests and crew, a full galley with dinning salon. A machine shop, a wood working shop, and a place for Billy to make his rods. We had a movie theatre, a 4-lane bowling alley and a hot tub.

We had decided to move back to Florida to have a home port right on the Atlantic and there was a new marina that catered to the needs of really big boats like ours. We plannded on living aboard and at sea but we needed a home port where we could make repairs, take on supplies and have a little shore leave from time to time.

We really hated to leave Texas but it was time to go. Speaking of crew, we wanted to staff our boat with quality people that we knew and trusted. We chose some of our good friends from the Totally Texas Message Board to come with us. We were very glad to get Jim (Farmer Jim) Reynolds to sign on as our captain. We were well familiar with his excellent abilities at the helm. Another important member of the crew was going to be the chef. It was our good fortune to have Darrell (Badhabit) Milligan sign up as well. Our good friend James (Sidecutter) McKay signed on as chief mechanic and general maintenance officer.

I was sitting at my desk in my office at our home in Freeport when Molly stuck her head in the door, "Busy?", she asked. "No, not really. Just finishing up some last minute details. What's up?" She told me that there was a guy to see me about a job on the boat. A nice looking young man appeared in the doorway and said "Hi, my name is Wayne Butler." I said, "Well come on in, Wayne Butler, and let's get to know each other." We talked a bit and he told me he was from North Carolina. He seemed young to me but he showed me his Merchant Marine papers and described a brilliant, if short, carrer at sea. He had an easy manner and smiled easily. He seemed quite confident but in a kind of quiet, unassuming way. He impressed me so much that I hired him on the spot. We needed a person that could help out where needed and had a wide range of skills and the ability to think fast. He seemed perfect to me.

We were shaking hands and saying good-bye when Billy came in. I introduced them and they hit it off immediately. Billy gave his approval of Wayne for the job and Wayne thanked us both. I told him to check back with me in a couple of days and I hoped to have a date of completion on the boat by then.

The very next day a rep from the company that built our boat called to say that it was complete and nearly ready for delivery. He wanted to know if we had decided on a name for her yet. Billy and I had had many long talks about what to name our new home on the sea. We agreed that it should be something that reflected us in a personal way. After many changes we finally agreed that the name "Spiral Dreamer" was perfect. It had a kind of double meaning which did reflect on both of us. Spiral was a direct reference to that hand crafted BillyStiX Spiral Wrapped Rod that Billy made by hand, each one unique, each one different, never two alike. The other reference was to the fact that our dreams were always spiraling in an upward direction, always seeking bigger and better adventures in fishing and in sailing the seas. So then, It was settled. I told the company rep the the name of our new craft was to be Spiral Dreamer. He complimented me on the fine name and said that he'd see to it personally. He said that he would have the boat at our new marina one week from today, and it was a Wednesday. That gave us a week to tie up all lose ends and one more week end to say our good-byes.

The following Tuesday evening Billy, Molly, Jim, Darrell, James, Wayne and I boarded a 747 headed for Miami. Once there we got rooms in a hotel near the airport and the next morning we rented a large SUV and drove a few miles down the coast to our marina and our new boat. When we got there they already had her in the water. What a beauty! 120 feet of gleaming hull, dazzling chrome and brass and stainless steel....a real eye-catcher. Darrell said he had a little something he needed to take care of and excused himself. It was still well before noon so the rest of us spent the rest of the morning getting our personal things aboard and stowed away in our respective living spaces. The supplies and equipment we had ordered werre beginning to arrive so James, Wayne, and Jim saw to that while Molly, Billy and I went on a grand tour of the boat. The craftsmanship was impeccable. Every detail, every amenity, every item of comfort, convenience, and effeciency was seen to and nothing had been left out. James, Darrell and Wayne completed the boarding of all the supplies and equipment and caught up with us on the forward sundeck. By then it was getting on to mid afternoon and we wondered what had happened to Darrell. I looked down at the dock and here he came with a big grin on his face. He waved and motioned for us all to come on down and see what he had been up to. We all went down and joined him on the dock and he announced that he had a special surprise for us. We all piled in the SUV and Darrell drove us over to a little place he had found that he had talked the proprieter into letting him take over the kitchen for the afternoon. Darrell had cooked up a whole sack of crawfish with all the trimmin's; red taters, corn-on-the-cob, and 'shrooms. He didn't hold back on the swamp dust either, judging by the way all of our lips were burning. Billy had flipped for crawfish every since the first time he came to Texas to meet all the good folks at the TTMB and he never missed the chance to have them when he could get them.

With full bellies and happy hearts we all headed back to the boat. We all had things to check on and we had planned to have the coast of Florida in our wake well before sun-up. Tomorrow we would begin our greatest adventure yet.

BANG! BANG BANG! I woke up, startled out of my wits. Darrell finally quit pounding on my door and came bursting into my suite yelling, "Hey you old coot, time to get your sorry tail out of that rack and come to breakfast, come and get it before I th'ow it to the hardheads." I said, "Ummm okay, lemme get my heart rate down just a smigde and I'l be right down." When I entered the dining salon every one else was already at the table. Darrell met me at my seat with a hot cup of coffee and gave me a wink, "Listen here you old geezer, I'm your chef not yer nanny. Don't make me hafta come fer ya again." More winking. I said I'd try to do better and gave him a wink in return. That Darrell.....

After breakfast those with duties to see to carried on with what ever they needed to do while Billy and Molly and I went topside to greet the day. Darrell came up shortly with a pitcher of Bloody Marys and we sat around and discussed our future. At lunch Jim asked if we wanted to do any fishing the next morning. Billy and I just looked at each other and laughed. "That is the plan, my good captain," said Billy, "that is most certainly the PLAN". Jim said that he'd get Wayne to set up the down-riggers, fighting chairs and harnesses and every thing would be ready at dawn. He would see to it that we were in prime waters and we would spend the morning trolling for billfish. For the rest of the afternoon the excitement and anticipation was palpable all over the boat. We were about to fish for the first time aboard the Spiral Dreamer. The moment was now at hand!

I slept fitfully that night. I finally gave up about an hour before dawn went on down to the galley to get some coffee going. Darrell was already hard at work the coffee was made and ham and eggs a grits and gravy were on the stove. "Well now! I just wish y'all would looky here who made it in good time with out me havin' to go roust him outa the sack. 'Mornin dearie, Sleep well?" There's that wink again. I snapped-to in mock salute and when he turned back to the stove I made a rude gesture at him with my hand. Every one laughed.

Breakfast behind us, it was now time to see what the day held for us fishing wise. We went up to the fishing deck and Jim and Wayne had every thing ready for us. Billy and I had tossed a coin and I won first strike. Wayne dropped the baits and the wait was short. Whamm-o! Fish ON!! I jumped into my fighting chair and Wayne buckled me in. My BillyStiX Spiral Wrapped Rod was now in my hands and I'm getting control of my fish. He startled every one when he make his first jump. It was a big sail and he seemed to want to spend as much time in the air as he could. He gave me several good jumps, complete with head shaking and tail walking. My heart was about to jump out of my chest. This fish was trying to pull me out of the boat. I was in complete control, thanks to my BillyStiX rod but I was letting him get his air and letting him show me his stuff. In order to not tire him too badly I finally brought him along side the boat and Billy and Wayne released him to swim away and fly another day. What an exhausting fight that was. Billy and I were doin' the High five thing when the other rod went off. Billy turned and raced for his fighting chair. Wayne got him in his harness and handed him his BillyStiX rod. Billy and I were both accomplished fishermen but I could tell by the look on his face that the power of his fish had surprised him. He got control of the beast and played him like a cheap fiddle, always in control. We all caught our breath at the fishes first jump. It was another sail and it looked to be bigger than mine had been. Billy started to whoopin' and hollerin' and he was having a great time. His fish was airborn for most of the fight. The spectacle of this great creature and his determination to escape his fate was a thing I'll not soon forget. Watching Billy's skillful mastery of the contest was nearly as good as catching a fish myself. When the fish came along side Wayne and I set him free to rejoin his brother. We held up our BillyStix rods and touched them as to men about to have a sword fight while Molly took some photos of the two triumphant warriors and their weapons. The pics we took of the fish were awesome but that pic of me andBilly With our crossed BillyStix rods was my favorite.

That evening we were fishing a wreck that Capt'n Jim had put us on and it was a glorious evening. The last vestiges of a purple sky slowly turned to black and the stars came out, one by one, until the night sky looked just like a squillion flickering fire flys. The smell of the sea on the balmy Caribbean breeze was intoxicating. We decided to give the fishing a break and just enjoy the night sky for awhile. We had planned to stop by the little dot of an island that had been home to me and billy for almost 4 years. We just had to see it again. For good or ill, that tiny island was a part of our lives now and we knew that we'd always be drawn back to it from time to time. I called the skipper and asked him to join us on the fishing deck. When he got there we invited him to sit with us and have cool drink. We asked him how soon he could have us at the island. He said that he'd have to take a look at his charts to be sure but he though tha the could have us there my mid morning tomorrow. Billy asked him to lay in a course for our island and prepare to stay there for the rest of the day. Jim said he'd see to it and excused himself to go set our new course.

To be continued.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The REST of the story. (too long to get it all in one post)*

Poor Boy Makes out 4: Spiral Dreams part II

We arrived about 10:45 AM and dropped anchor about 1/4 mile offshore. Wayne lowered the motor launch and Billy and I headed for the beach...the same beach that greeted us what seemed like a lifetime ago. We got out of the launch and walked up to the edge of the jungle. We could see our huts and without speaking, I headed to mine and Billy headed to his. Everything looked the same. the crude furniture I'd crafted from palm fronds and small tree limbs looked untouched. Except for the layer of dust and sand on every thing it could have been only moments since I last saw what now filled my eyes. When I came out Billy was standing there waiting for me. Neither of us could speak yet so we turned and walked a little deeper into the jungle. As if guided by radar, we arrive at the little pool of fresh water that had sustained us. It's black sweetness shimmering in the shade of the giant banana trees that surrounded it. I went to my knees and cupped my hands and slid them into the cool liquid. I raised my hands to my mouth and drank...wow! I had forgotten how great the water had tasted. Billy also drank from the pool and I could swear I saw a tear form in his eye. He quickly turned away, I thought, so I wouldn't see. I said nothing, I just smiled a knowing smile.

We found the little skiff we were working on when we got rescued. Billy asked the question, to no one in particular, "Wonder how long it'd take us to fnish that little boat? I bet we could get around to the other side of the island with that." I didn't reply because I knew he wasn't really talking to me. Again, I just smiled and said nothing. As we headed back to the Spiral Dreamer we agreed to return soon, and often, to stay a few days and keep our huts in good repair and perhaps finish that boat while we were at it.

We went to the bridge when we got back aboard and consulted Jim about our course for the next few days. He reported to us that according to the weather radar, his charts, the ships instrumentation, and his gut feeling, that we were in great shape for the next several days. we agreed to spend another couple of weeks in the Caribbean and then on to points unknown. We spent the next several months visiting strange and mysterious lands where the inhabitants were equally strange and mysterious. We had many wonderful adventures exploring the oceans of the world and all the wonderful places we visited. We caught every kind of fish that swims in salt water and we had accumulated an unknowable number of wonderful memories. One night at dinner Jim brought up the point that there were some aspects of the boat that were beginning to need a little looking after. We all agreed that it would be nice to return back to Florida and spend a week ashore while the Spiral Dreamer underwent a few minor repairs and adjustments. We could visit old friends and lay on fresh supplies of our favorite commoditites. It's a real problem, trying to find some of the simple things like your favorite tooth paste or you favorite brand of breakfast cereal in some of the more remote corners of the globe. We all agreed that it was time to return home and we were all a little surprise to discover that we were so excited about it. Wayne surprised us all by announcing that he didn't think we needed to go back. He said it would be a waste of time and we could easily wait another 3 or 4 months with out any problem. Jim let him know right quick that the decision was made and we were going to set a new course immediately for the Florida coast. Wayne acted sullen and began to pout but no one snapped. No one paid any attention to him as be began to mutter under his breath. No one noticed when he stood and left the room.

It took us a little over 2 weeks to get back to home port. During this time Wayne did his job but his here-to-fore affable personality and easy smile were no longer in evidence. He was quite and sullen and spoke to no one unless spoken to. If one of us tried to initiate conversation or tried to tease him into one of his generous smiles he'd just mutter some short, clipped answer and walk away. We were curious but we still didn't realize the serious implications of his strange behavior. When we had docked and were about to get on the gang-way and go ashore, Wayne went clumsily by in almost a run, his heavy seabag on his shoulder, he didn't look at or speak to any of us. Just scrambled down the gangway to the dock.

It was then that we heard the police sirens. We looked on in surprise and shock at the scene unfolding in front of our eyes. Wayne was running down the dock and 4 police cars were chasing him. At the end of the dock they had him surrounded and when he reached in his jacket pocket one of the cops shot him in the leg. We all went running over to the scene and the cops put up their hands to warn us off. A cop asked us if we knew the guy and I said yes He works for us his name is Wayne Butler. Even before I finished saying that the cop was looking at the ground and shaking his head. He said that we should all prepare ourselves for a shock. He wasn't exaggerating one little bit.

Some time back a plastic surgeon from Texas turned himself in to the FBI in Houston. He told the story of a distraught, deranged young man that came to him for plastic surgery. He wanted to completely change his appearance. The doctor said that he felt sorry for the kid and that he'd try to help him. The surgery went well and while the young man was healing the story came out and his true motives were revealed. He told the doctor that his girl friend had been kidnapped by an evil tyrant that was the leader of an egvil cult who wanted to do harm to his lovey girl friend. Where he made his mistake is that he gave his real name to the doctor. The doctor seemed to remember reading a story in the papers about a young man named Josh Johnson that was wanted for stalking the beautiful lady friend of a couple of celebrities from the fishing world and threatening to kill them. He did some checking and learned that this was the young man he'd just operated on. He was wanted by the law and so was his shoe-stealin' dog Baxter. He had planned to get a job on the new boat that Molly's friends had and that he planned to kill them and save Molly and that they could live their live the way they wanted from then on. The doctor said that he told Josh that he now knew the truth and begged him to turn himself in to the authorities. Josh said he never would and that night he slipped out of the hospital and disappeared. The doctor wrestled with his delimma for months and finally decided to come forward with the truth.

I looked at the bleeding young man on the ground and could not see even the slightest trace of resemblence to Josh Johnson. And now he was snarling so ferociously that he no longer resembled Wayne Butler any more either. As the ambulance attendants loaded the furious Josh/Wayne thing into the ambulance he swore his revenge. He looked at Molly and his gaze softened and he cried that he was sorry and that he would make it up to her.

The week passed slowly. I had called a friend of mine in Texas who was a fabulous carpenter and very good with machines and a general whiz at trouble shooting and fixing all kinds of things. Rick (Cool Change) Forester said that he'd be delighted to join our little band of sailors and he'd hop the first thing flying to Miami. We met him at the air port and we all had a great reunion. Rick was also a great singer and guitar player and that evening, on the foreward sundeck, under a starry, moonlit sky, Rick sang and played some great song for us. We were 2 days away from depating on our next and greates adventure and it was good to have Rick with us. The next morning he was still playing for us when the sun began to turn the eastern sky into a mixtue of orange sherbert and electric pink bubble gun. We took him below and got him settled in his quarters.

The next morning we gave Rick a tour of the boat and when he saw the small woodworking shop his face lit up and he said that he needed to go into town and check on something. About 3 hours later he shows back up...riding shotgun in a lumber truck. He jumped out and immediately had the driver loading his good aboard the boat. We saw Teakwood , mahogony, rose wood, Cherrywood and birdseye maple. I asked him if he planned on rebuilding the entire boat. He just grinned and said that all this was just for a few little knick-knacks and some light trim work. He also said that he was going to make Billy and me both, our own rod racks for our suites, to hold our favorite BillyStiX rods. Billy had a small rod building shop aboard and we had been keeping all the rods in there. I don't know what Billy was thinking but I was having a vision of my new custom rod rack against the bulkhead, right next to the large porthole that looked out at the sparkling sea. And that fine looking rod rack was loaded with all my favorite BillyStiX Spiral wrapped rods.

The following morning we were getting ready to make sail. Destination, the far horizon. Darrell had whupped us up a good breakfast. We wanted to eat aboard ship so we could get an early start. We all went up on deck together after breakfast to watch Florida disappear in our wake one more time. The raidio was on and tuned into a local station that played island music, the kind with lots of steel drums in it. An announcer cut in and informed the listening audience that during the night Josh Johnson had escape from the hospital right under the nose of the police guard that was staitioned outside his room. Details were sketchy and all that was known at this point was that Josh had escaped and no one saw him leave or knew how long he'd been gone. He had a slight bullet wound to his leg but it was only a flesh wound and not considered serious. The strange thing was that there was an envelope left on the pillow of his hospital bed. It was addressed to Molly. The police opened it up but refused to elaborate on its contents. We all looked anxiously at Molly as Florida disappeared behind us.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Jack, are you a author of some sort?.............

your one good writer if you ask me......doudble J


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

My Dearest Mr. Billystix

This is to inform you that I am no longer in need of my previous request 
for one of you fine hand-crafted Billystix rods. The goodfolks at the Shakesphere factory have reviewed the latest photos in my portfolio and 
have appointed me to model their new line of "Ugly Sticks"
..they said something about not only being beaten with an ugly stick but by the whole forrest.
However, this brings me to point two. I should have told you this years
ago. After our graduation and after Molly went home our glorious night we spent together produced a "Love Child". That other spiral-wrapped invention
you were working on (that we cannot mention on this G-Rated Forum) was 
defective.......hence "Little Billy". (enclosed are a few photos)
I should let you know that you would be very proud of Junior. 
He's shown all the prowess and skills of his father. He teethed on 
a Corkie lure. His first words were "I Limited Out". He carved his first
spiral rod at the age of 3 from a spindly branch of a live oak tree
in the back yard. The slinky has been his favorite toy. What is it with
you McDaniels men and your fixation on spirally things?
It is for your son now, that i wish you would send a Billystix rod
to.....give him a sneak preview of his legacy.
Your Former Loveslave,
birdnester


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Jack,
Part 3 and 4 were great. You did not hear from me because i spent the entire weekend on the beach brainstorming. I will have something for you tonight.

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Can't wait, Wayne, er, umm, I mean Josh!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

*Ode to my Rod*

My rod is long...so long indeed, it spirals and twists and is always in need,
My rod is stiff...stiff as a board, and when it gets bent it never gets bored.
My rod is smooth..ahh smooth like butter, it is one of a kind..there is no other.
My rod is strong...strong as an ox, it loves snatching fish and putting 'em in the box.
I love my rod...will it ever quit? Heck, I'd even love it in a Peter Pan outfit. 
My rod is the best...it even picks up chicks,why? because my rod is the famous Billystix.


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

*SunRay's Story - the whole truth!*

Well, as many of you know, I was born in New Orleans, LA and have fished the entire coast from the Florida panhandle to Baffin Bay. I've caught many fish and told many stories of catching fish but there's one that has been with me for 25 years and this is that story.



This story is a true adventure about how I had and lost the best fishing rods I ever owned -- BillyStix Custom fishing rods.



Now - back in the days when I was growing up in New Orleans my Dad would take me and my little brother fishing in Lake Ponchartrain near the train bridge in New Orleans east. Dad was a fine connoisseur of high quality fishing equipment so he had a BillyStix Custom Fishing Rod for every occasion and species of coastal fish. Most often we fished the bridges for monster speckled trout - in those days (before the advent of saltwater trolling motors) we'd troll the bridges using a 6 horse kicker on our 16 foot Glassmaster Tri-hull with an Evinrude 100 on it. We'd rig Dad's BillyStix coastal trolling special with lead core line and a pink Bingo lure with yellow spots and a black dot. This was the one I caught my childhood personal best on and that personal record stood until "the Baffin Trip of 2004" which comes into the story later.



On occasion - when the season was right we'd target Tarpon - right there in Lake Ponchartrain - our catches were legendary and are detailed in the sports section of the New Orleans Times Picayune in articles written by none other than the famous By Hek himself - but I digress.



On one memorable trip with Dad we were out trolling for trout and things were going pretty well - we had a couple of big ones in the boat and then the trout just stopped biting. Dad was a determined fisherman and he was not a quitter - he'd put his boys on fish if it was the last thing he did. So, we set out in search of something else. We ended up about 1/2 mile west of the train bridge in open water - the lake was smooth and you could see pelicans hitting the surface and something causing a huge disturbance to our west. We headed over and as we approached Dad said, "Tarpon at 2 O'clock - grab the Tarpon Stix and let's get 'em boys!" My baby brother, who was only 10 at the time and I grabbed the rods - rigged them with **** Pops and started casting - it did not take long and BAMM BAMM we had a double hookup and the aerial show was ON LIKE DONKEY KONG! Two tarpon easily going 100 pounds a piece erupted into the air shaking and thrashing. Baby bro and I hung on and Dad did his best to hide his pride as his boys reeled in these trophy fish -- all within site of a subdivision and not more than 3 miles (as the crow flies) from our humble suburban N.O. home. We had the lake to ourselves that afternoon and it was the most memorable day of my life until IT happened - we landed those tarpon on the BillyStix custom Tarpon Stix rods and headed for the dock - smiles from ear to ear.



Later that summer Dad passed away - it was his last outing with his boys and it was the greatest fishing trip any of us had ever had. 



Dad was a great guy, a dedicated husband and father, a true sportsman and die hard fisherman. Iâ€™ll take this space to pay him a brief homage. You see, Dad had first found the BillyStix Custom Fishing Rod when he was a young man working a plant turnaround in Pensacola, FL. He was, at that time, an up and coming maintenance specialist at a plant in east New Orleans. When the companyâ€™s plants around the Gulf Coast had maintenance issues â€" they called Dad and he went. He always brought something back for his boys and after that fateful trip to Florida he brought back his first BillyStix Custom fishing rod. Over the years he acquired many â€" as mentioned â€" one for every occasion and species on the gulf coast. They were his proudest possessions and he left them to my brother and me when he passed away.



We knew how much they meant to Dad â€" but we were typical young boys at the time and we didnâ€™t really know what we had â€" so one was traded for a bicycle to the first kid in the neighborhood to get a Shwinn Scrambler motocross bike, another was stolen when we left the garage open after the neighborhood went down hill, and in the end only ONE was left. Baby brother had squandered his away too â€" and so I had the LAST Billy Stix custom fishing rod left in the family. As I grew to be a man I kept that rod with me and for years it was the only one Iâ€™d use â€" it reminded me of Dad and the great times we had.



College and career took me away from New Orleans and the fishing grounds of my youth. I made a stop in Baton Rouge, LA for school, work and graduate school â€" and my BillyStix Custom fishing rod was there the whole time with me. In fact, my FIRST day of work after college took me to the marshes of South LA to do some water quality sampling and marsh research â€" the BillyStix rod went with me and I caught 5 redfish and 5 trout â€" not bad for my first day of having a REAL JOB. 



Later my career took me to Houston, TX â€" and I packed the rod again. Unfortunately, for a full year I did not get to go fishing and the rod stayed in a closet collecting dust. I was later transferred back to Louisiana and settled in a small Cajun town near the coast and only a stoneâ€™s throw from the renowned coastal fishing of Cocodrie, LA. Thatâ€™s where IT happened.



It was an August day in 1992 and I was fishing with a friend at a barrier island locally referred to as Last Island. My buddy liked to wade the beach to search for trout â€" but this was not a common thing to do in LA and I often told him â€œwe have this nice boat â€" why do you want to get out?â€ Well IT happened that day. As I tried to exit the boat â€" in water that was way too deep â€" I slipped and fell in â€" over my head â€" and in an effort to not drown right there I had to let the BillyStix custom rod go â€" it sank to the bottom and I thought Iâ€™d never see it again. I was crushed.



From time to time since his passing Dad has seemed to touch my life in a strange way. Not often, but on occasion things just â€œfeel differentâ€ and I honestly believe I can predict whatâ€™s going to happen.



Dad had this way â€" like the time when I was only about 10 and little bro was 7 â€" we were fishing in a drainage canal near our house in New Orleans and catching some little â€œperchâ€ (sunfish) when I dropped my rod in the water. We ran home, got Dad â€" who grabbed one of his BillyStix Custom Fishing Rods â€" tied on an egg sinker and a large treble hook and snagged my rod on the bottom of the canal -- with a bluegill the size of a grown manâ€™s hand tugging away at the other end. Or when I was in college and I dropped my Ray Ban sunglasses in the boat slip behind Momâ€™s house â€" and was able to snag them with Dadâ€™s BillyStix rod and the same sinker and treble hook method I had seen Dad use so many years before. The rod had Dadâ€™s magic in it and it always brought me luck.



So â€" after the August Day at Last Island south of Cocodrie, LA my life changed. I had no BillyStix with which to snag the one I had lost â€" Dadâ€™s magic rod was gone â€" the last of itâ€™s kind in our family and I was devastated and nearly never recovered. In fact - I took up golf and nearly forgot about fishing - things just weren't the same without that BillyStix Custom Fishing Rod.



Another job transfer to Houston, TX, some new friends met through the magic of 2Coolfishing, the internet and stories of huge specks coming from Baffin Bay changed all that. It was January 2004 and on a fateful day in my office in the concrete jungle of Houston I came across an announcement for a Saltwater Conservation Association meeting in my area. I had never attended a meeting of SCA and I was curious. So I went and to my pleasant surprise they had an auction â€" including a guided trip to Baffin Bay. I bid on and won the trip. I found some old buddies that I owed favors too and we put a trip together. We checked the available dates, tides, moon, and our schedule and picked our days. As it turned out the day of our trip would be Dadâ€™s birthday â€" something told me that this was a sign of something goodâ€¦.so we booked the trip.



The story of that trip was reported on TTMB â€" a lifetime trip with all of us catching personnel lifetime best trout on one unforgettable wade. The part that did not make the fishing report was that during the trip I lost countless jig heads on the rocks of Baffin Bay â€" some of the crew were beginning to refer to me as Walkinâ€™ Ray because of the notorious rock catching abilities of a guy named Walkinâ€™ Jack that some of you may be familiar with. After loosing so much tackle in the rocks I hooked something and tugged away at it until I felt it move. Dead weight on the line but it was coming in.



When I got it to hand I could tell it was a barnacle encrusted fishing rod and reel. I could not tell what kind it was but there was something strange and at the same time familiar to it so I took it to the shoreline. Once there, I rubbed on the rod to clear the marine slime and I absolutely could not believe what I saw IT WAS THE VERY ROD I HAD LOST 12 YEARS EARLIER in Cocodrie, LA. It had Dad's name built right into it by Billy himself so many years before. I had no idea how such a thing could happen but itâ€™s true â€" I had found the BillyStix Custom Fishing Rod left to me by my Dad and lost so long ago and I found it on Dadâ€™s birthday â€" that rod still had his magic and the tides of life had put me in the right place to find it so far from where I had last seen it. Itâ€™s a miracle!



Having found this prize possession, I did an internet search and found that BillyStix Custom Fishing Rods was alive and doing well in Florida (Gainsville, FL I believe). So I took a wild shot and gave Billy McDaniel â€œBillyStixâ€ himself a call to tell him the story and to see if he could restore the rod. Billy said he remembered Dad and his chance meeting in Pensacola, FL way back when Billy was just getting started in the business. Billy said he would take a look at it and â€œlet me knowâ€. About a month later I got a long piece of PVC pipe in the mail and inside was my completely refurbished BillyStix rod â€" good as new â€" but this was not a replacement this was the original â€" still had the original handle that Dad and Billy had customized when it was first built for Dad on the trip to Pensacola way back when.



This rod will not leave me again â€" it is prominently displayed above my mantle at home â€" my wife does not even complain about having a fishing rod as the featured decoration in our living room â€" itâ€™s beautiful and she knows how much it means to me.



This is my story â€" thanks BillyStix and Monty for providing me an opportunity to tell it.



SunRay


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

*BS Contest entry*

I was going to enter the BS (BillyStix) contest. Not even the great Walkin Jack himself could scare me off, but today when I saw this picture of the newest contestant, I knew that I was out of my league! I'll just have to wait for the next go-round.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

AAAHHHH Jack, after being gone a couple of days, sitting here smelling the fresh trout Rosie has in the skillet, buzzing pretty good on vicodin and Busch lite, I tilt my head back, close my eyes and a small tear is born... For a precious moment, I was really living your LIE... LOL... What a dream, wish it was the truth.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Badhabit*

be carfule with that mix, you might forget

what was I saying??


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Jack,
Part 3 is done and partilly typed, but i got roped into going to the bar last night so you are going to have to wait untill i got my lunch break, for me to finish typing it up. I dont get to relax allday and take pictures of birds and flowers. You served your time as a grinder of the clock, so with out satying that w word, as soon as i get a break you'll have some to sink your teeth into.

Josh


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Havent Heard From You*

Bad Habbitt
Why Havent You Posted A Billystix Story???
I Know For A Fact That You Can Lie With The Best Of Us???
I Would Like To See You In The Game, I Cant Seem To Get The Ladies Going, But I Am Going To Give Them Some Thing In The Near Future, It Will Be Ladies Only But I Havent Had A Decent Thought As How Or What To Do But It Will Open Up When I Least Expect It To.
But I Can Tell You This For Sure Its Going Good, I Am Going To Love Giving Away This Billystix For Sure, I Think I Have Something Up My Sleeve, Not Real Sure What At This Time But I Got A Itch!!!
Some Thing For All None Posters To Think About, You Might Wish That You Had At Least Tried.
Sneaky
Stix


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> I Think I Have Something Up My Sleeve, Not Real Sure What At This Time But I Got A Itch!!!


you may want to get a shot for that itch, if it doesn't clear up in 7-14 days.......lol



BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> Some Thing For All None Posters To Think About, You Might Wish That You Had At Least Tried.


Mr Stix, with all of the great lies being flown in this thread, I feel way outclassed. Now I've told some pretty good whoppers in my time, but if I'd have been able to lie like these fellas, I'd have never been in trouble growing up. Some of these guys, are lieing better than a rug, and we know how tough that can be.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*How The Spiral Stix Took Over the World*

Hold on to your Socks fellas.

Part III Baxterâ€™s Big Break

Well life was good for Molly, Maxwell, Howard, and Joseph, Baxter and myself. Howard, Joseph and Maxwell, were our three boy, triplets and they had just turned 4 a few months earlier. Molly was just getting back to work as a Model when I got laid off from my job as a neurosurgeon, because I was taking to much time off to go fishing. Everything was ok though because Molly and I had built a little nest egg for ourselves, our house was paid off, our trucks were paid off, and my boat was given to me when James aka Sidecutter moved. We spent our money wisely and had a lot to show for it. We were not extravagant in our taste either. The house we got at a government auction of seized property, it was owned by Brian McDaniel, but it was taken in a raid when he got busted for illegally building custom fishing rods, and running a sweat shop. The trucks, two matching F-250s, we got on sale when Wishin4fishing from the board hooked us up. So we were ok money wise, and not to mention all the money we were getting from Baxterâ€™s stud fees. So now I have all this time on my hands and three young boys that need a proper up bringing, so what would any self-respecting man do on a nice day but go fishing with his boys.

I loaded up the boys and Baxter and we made our way to the beach. After I got the boys and the dog out of the truck and set up a table and umbrella for some shade; I went to set out my surf rod. I only grabbed one, seeing as I had three young ones and a dog to look after. My 10-foot custom made Spiral Stix surf special, it was a gift from Billy for all the hardship he had caused me. Well I baited up with some fresh crab and casted from shore at high tide and dropped the bait right on the other side of the third bar. Using my Spiral Stix surf special I could cast a country mile with a 4-oz weight. The boys and me were sitting down enjoying the picnic lunch Molly had pack for us that morning when who of all people should show up, none other the Bill Danâ€¦. I mean Mr. Jack with a box full of used flip flops he had bought from Goodwill for Baxter. Well right about that time the rod goes off, so I get the boys and we run out to it. â€œWhichever one of you can tell me what 35 x 2 is gets to reel this one inâ€ I said. Joseph spouted out â€œ70â€ so he got to land this one. He was the smarter of the bunch when it came to math. I could tell the fish was not very big when I grabbed the rod, it felt like there was a small hard head on the other end, but with my Spiral Stix surf special a 6 ft black tip felt like a small hard head. I held the rod in front of Joseph and we reeled in a 27 Â¾ inch red fish, that we decided to keep for dinner. He was so happy his wisdom teeth showed when he smiled, and they would not grow in for another 20 years. On the way back to our half-eaten lunch I asked, â€œ who can tell me how many arms and octopus has?â€ Howard blurts out â€œ8â€. He was my little Biology major. Well I got the kids sat down and eating and I went to talk to Jack.

He had spread all the flip flops out on the ground and was calling for his little buddy Baxter. With all the shouting and the ripe smell of well worn flip flops in the air I was sure Baxter would come a running, but still nothing. While waiting on Baxter to return from one of his adventures down the beach, both Howard and Maxwell, with dads help, landed and released 40 inch red fish, that is of course after Jack took pictures.

Low and behold here comes Baxter with a boot in his mouth. This was no worn out algae covered boot that washed up on the beach; this was what looked like a brand new state issue combat boot. A few seconds after Baxter showed up a State Trooper K-9 Unit car came flying up. Out pops one really mad Trooper with one boot on hollering about how my mutt, well mounted, his pure blood German Shepherd. I explained that Baxter was an award winning hunting dog, and jokingly said that the stud fee was $500. For some reason the Trooper did not think this to be as funny and Jack and I did. He went over took his chewed boot from Baxter and used two zip ties to cuff him. The kids and Jack started crying, and I was wondering what the heck was going on.

Well I was informed that due to new pet laws the owners are no longer held responsible for their pets actions, but instead the animal is to be punished. Baxter was being charged with defilement, destruction, and theft of state property. With that being said the Trooper hauled Baxter off. Baxter was taken to the local Jail in surf side, a wooden house converted in to a police station, where he was to await trial. Jack said his good byes and something about a boat trip, but I was too upset to pay attention to the details. I loaded up the gear and the boys and went home to discuss with Molly the crazy thoughts going through my head.

Over a great dinner of red fish on a half shell, Molly and I decided that we can not let a family member just sit in jail. We had to break him out. July fourth was only a week away and that was to be the night to set Baxter free. All the cops would be out on the streets and on the beaches dealing with the yahoos, leaving only one guard at the jail. The night was soon approaching and preparations needed to be made. My Penn international needed to be spooled with 800 lb. power pro and mounted on my 100lb class Spiral Stix trolling rod, and Molly need a new bikini to run distraction for me.

Well the day was upon us and we had a few loose ends to taken care of, three to be exact. Braking a criminal out of jail, be it human or dog, was against the law, and we were going to have to live on the run for a while. We decided to send the triplets to China to stay with a friend from high school and his wife. We were going to meet them there 2 days later. We said our good byes and watched the airplane take off. We had a long night ahead of us so we went home and got ready for the job at hand.

With the fighting chair mounted in the back of my truck and Molly all dressed down, we headed for the Jailhouse. Molly went in and took care of the officer on duty by telling him she had just broke down right out side and needed some help. What man in his right mind could say no to a woman as attractive as Molly? With the guard gone I went around back and tied off to the window bars hoping to just pull them out enough for Baxter to fit through, so I buckled into the fighting chair and got to work. To my surprise when I really laid into the Spiral Stix trolling rod not only did the bars come out, the whole wall came down. â€œThatâ€™s a high quality fishing rod,â€ I thought to my self. Baxter bulleted out of the cell and leapt into the back of the truck and attacked me with a barrage of licks. â€œNot now Baxter we got to get a move onâ€ I said, and with that he laid down on the back seat of the truck as I swung around to pick up Molly. The officer had heard the wall come down and ran inside to check out all the commotion.

Molly, Baxter, and I drove straight to Houston To catch the next flight to china to meet up with the kiddos.

To Be Continuedâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Very, very cool, Josh. Also I think that Darrell owes you about $3,500.00 from our last beach gathering! 

Please stand by, I have Part 5 in the can. I need to go over it again before I post it up but lemme tease ya a bit and say that there is a MAJOR turn of events in this episode. 

Be just a few minutes...........


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Please stand by, I have Part 5 in the can. I need to go over it again before I post it up but lemme tease ya a bit and say that there is a MAJOR turn of events in this episode.
> 
> Be just a few minutes...........


 It must be a major turn seeing as you just had me shot.

You are an awsome story teller Jack keepem coming, i got something surprizing for you i should have done some time tonight if i dont get roped into going out again.

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Poor Boy Makes Out 5: The Sea of Enchantment*

I suppose that this would be a good time to offer every one my sincere apologies. This thing has really go a HOLT on me now and I seem powerless to control it or myself. I am not in charge...this story is now writing itself and I'm merely an automoton, a slave of the story.

Josh, never underestimate the capacity for BS from a deranged old man. In my mind I'm already 2 or 3 episodes ahead of my keyboard. I'm beginning to worry that I'll never be able to stop. It's like Rambo 37 or Night Mare on Elm Street 31...Lawdy, I sure hope not! 

Poor Boy Makes Out 5: The Sea of Enchantment 
After 6 days and nights in Greece, we were all glad to get back out to sea. We had pulled in there planning a 2 day stop but we ran into a little trouble getting all the provisions we needed. It wasn't too bad, the food was good and the night life was all the fun we could stand. Whew, those Greeks do know how to party! Now that we were back on the water we all relaxed and fell back into our routines.

It had been 3 months since we left Florida the last time and the shock and mental trauma of the events that took place were slowly beginning to fade and the general mood was growing lighter and lighter every day. Now we were focused on the incredible Mediteranian Sea. The gorgeous waters and the spectacular small island chains with their unusual shaped formations were breath-taking.

The 3rd night out of Greece, Billy and Molly and I were up on the forward sundeck and Rick was serenading us, actually it appeard that he was serenading Molly but Billy and I were enjoying the mellow sounds of Ricks voice and guitar, when Captain Jim came up and said that he was getting some stranged activity on the weather radar. Also that the satelite phones were all dead and none of our long range communications equipment was working. In fact, all our electronic equipment was acting hay-wire.

Billy, James, Darrell, Rick, Jim, Molly and I all met on the bridge and we all witnessed first hand what Jim had described. James posed the question if it might be related to some sort of weather annomaly. Well, no one had any opinion on that. The weather outside was currently very pleasent and mild. It was, however the middle of october and weather patterns could get strange in this region at this time of year. We tried to contact some land-based facility for weather updates but we could get no response on any of our Comm equipment. James went below to research some of the weather pattern information for the past 2 years for this area to see if anything popped up and said "howdy". While he was doing that Darrell and Molly went down to the galley to whip up some nachos and a pitcher of margaritas. Rick volunteered to set up the down riggers for a little trolling so Billy and I followed him back to the aft fishing deck. Rick selected a couple of likely looking plugs and dropped 'em and set up with 2 of the fantastic BillyStiX custom spiral wrapped rods. We still liked to think back on those two large sailfish we caught last summer. Those had truely been spectacular fish.

After an hour or so of trolling and no action Jim suggested we go to a wreck that was near by and drop a couple of baits. That sounded great to us so we rigged for the bottom while Jim put over and headed for the wreck. When we got there Jim informed us that we were in fairly shallow water, about 1400 feet and that he was painting fish....BIIIIG fish. Billy and I looked at each other and in unison we both said, " 'hunnert bucks?" and then in unison we both said, "Gotcha covered!" It had gotten to be a ritual. Every time we fished lately we always had a little side bet. Nothing serious but a little something to add to the excitement. We didn't keep score and no one ever paid off on the bet. It was just a routine we went through, it gave us both a laugh. We were fishing with cut bait that we had caught that morning and the action started for both of us on the first drop. At the same moment we both had hits and they were both very heavy and very strong. We quickly got control of our fish, turning them toward us and preventing them from pulling us back down into the wreck. After we had them up a couple of hundred feet we backed off some on the drags and let them cut up a little. Billy seemed to have a bigger fish than I and we agreed that I'd go on and get mine up to the boat and release it and by that time his fish might be ready to come in.

It was in the next moment that our whole world was turned upside down. We were both so engrossed in fighting our fish that neither of us noticed the changes that has suddenly occurred in the night sky and in the water. Rick had gone below to get some more bait, Jim was in the wheelhouse. James was still in the library, and Darrell and Molly were still working on our snacks and drinks. I felt the boat make a funny kind of side-swoop and looked up and when I saw the sky and the water I was paralyzed with fear. The kind of fear that stops your heart and your breath and bugs your eyes out and drops your jaw. The water was swirling like a flushing toilet and the sky was a dull greenish yellow but there was some kind of light source behind it causing it to look like huge flourescent lights behind a giant bruise. The sky began to swirl in the opposite direction of the water. Different colored lights danced behind the swirling sky.

The boat was amazingly still. We were just hanging right on the edge of the center of the swirl and it seemed we were held in place by some unseen force. Darrell and Molly came up topside with the snacks and I heard Molly scream in terror. They dropped thier trays and ran up to us and wanted to know what the heck was going on. It was then that Billy and I realize that we were still holding our rods and the our fish were still on. The fish were still on but the fight was now very different. They didn't feel like they were trying to get free any longer. We looked out and saw both fish come up to the surface...only... they weren't fish. We could NOT believe what we were seeing, it was insane, it just wasn't possible. Noooo Noooo.

Every one came back to the aft fishing deck and we all saw it but we just could not accept it. We all exchanged glances but no one wanted to name what we were all seeing. To name it would be to make it real. Maybe if we closed our eyes and remained silent it would not materialize and not be real after all. But, Oh BABY, it was real alright. The creatures just seemed to hover just at the waters surface with their upper bodies exposed and their lower bodies beneath the water. They were looking right at us. My head began to spin and I felt like I could hear some one speaking to me. Only it wasn't sound, I wasn't hearing anything, I was sensing it mentally somehow.

The next thing that happened was that I went flying over the hand rail and, still holding onto my rod, I was being pulled thorugh the air right toward the creature on the end of my line. As I was tumbling I notice that Billy was having a similar moment. He too was holding on to his rod for dear life and he too was being pulled, inexorably through the air, toward the creatureon the end of his line.

Now we are in the clutches of Soft hands, firm with out being forceful. The first thing I thought was that we would be drowned...if we weren't eaten first, that was. To my surpise I realize that I was breathing! I looked over at Billy and he looked back at me and just shrugged his shoulder. as if to say, "I dunno man, I just don't know!" I was trying to get my mind around that when I was startled to "hear" a soft feminine voice in my head..."Welcome to the Sea pf Enchantment." I strained my eyes so see better and the creature moved up close to me. Above the waist it was a woman, below the waist it was a fish. Okay, I tell myself, that's the end of late night snacking for me! I know this can't be real! But then she reached out her hand and caressed my face. I looked again and she was beautiful. Her beauty hurt my heart. She gave me her eyes and for a moment I was hypnotized, lost in the deep blue orbs that held me captive. Her eyes weren't human looking at all, They were like solid blue marbles, no iris, no whites. She grinned at me and asked me if the cat had my tongue. No, I thought back at her, I'm affraid it's a little more serious than that. Her lovely smile broadened and she said that she had something that she wanted to show me. She gently pulled me by the hand and I offered no resistance. I looked to my left and I could see that Billy was being taken by his new "friend" in the same direction as I.

We passed through beautiful rock formations and plant life. Brilliantly colored fish swam all around us and seemed curious about us. I had nevre seen any fish that looke like these. They were all different shapes, sizes and colors. We finally came to place where the water was a brilliiant light blue. The water around us was completely devoid of any other objetcs, no life forms of any kind and no rocks or any other objects at all. Just Billy and me and our new-found friends. Our hands were released and we were side-by-side and the creatures turned and faced us. Billy and I began firing questions at them with our minds: How come we can breathe, Where are we, What are you, and one that I was particularly interested in getting an answer to, are we going to die? They just smiled and their long, golden hair billowed around them and danced gracefully in the moving current. They didn't exactly look alike but they both had sky-blue eyes and they both had long blond hair and the both had cute little turned up noses. They told us that they were sisters and that their names were Sahree and Elera. They claimed to be the daughters of Marzatt, the god of the sea, and Chelestra, an enchanted dolphin. When we asked them how old they were they seemed confused Sahree, the one that had brought me here, said that they were ancient and that was all she knew.

I asked her why we had been brought here and Elera told us that sailors and seamen were often brought the Sea of Enchanatment to show them the magic and the wonders that were there. After a brief time here we would be returned to our boat and that we would always remember the events that had occurred. But that we must never tell any one or we would lose all memory of this time and these events. I couldn't help it, I laughed in their faces. I said well, what happens now do we get three wishes, or what? Sahree said that I'd been watching too many Saturday morning cartoons. I wondered how she could know about Saturday morning cartoons....don't tell me y'all have TV down here! She just gave me a knowing grin.

Billy said that he wanted a wish! He said he resented being dragged off his boat and pulled under the water, and having the bejabbers scared out of him, and he wanted a dad burn wish for his trouble. Elera gave him a stern look and said that we must first see what we had been brought here to see. Then they began to do a sort of swimming dance. It was very graceful and they were beautiful as they swam in, through, and around each others wakes. Mysterious vision appeared and disappeared as they made their graceful arm and hand movements. They arched their backs and swam in spiraling motions up and down and round and round us. We didn't know the meaning of the water ballet we were witnessing but it was magnificent. When they came back in front of us they said that it was not the custom but that we would each be given a kiss and one wish. After that we would be safely returned to the surface of the water near our boat. Before we could ask any questions we were each given a feather-light brush of soft pink lip against ours and then I sensed a probing in my mind. My deepest desires were being read. I could tell by the look on Billy's face that the same thing was happening to him.

TO BE CONTINUED:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*CONTINUED from above...The Sea of Enchantment*

A moment later we were on the surface of the water and the lovely creatures were nowhere to be seen. The skies and water had returned to normal and Jim and Rick were yelling at us. They threw us each a life preserver and we were taken aboard with out further incident. We were given towels and cups of hot coffee with a good measure of "Irish" for speedy internal warming. Molly was flabberghasted and wanted to know why we had not been buckled into our fighting chairs. I was confused for a moment and then it dawned on me...they think we were pulled into the water by the fish we were fighting! Billy must have snapped to it also because we both just started blustering and harumphing and mumbling something about doing better next time.

We had lost our rods but I don't think we were too bothered by that. Billy could easily make us a couple of new ones. We were eager to get off by ourselves and talk about what had happened to us. But it didn't look like that was going to happen any time soon. Every one was hoviering over us and making a big fuss. I think Billy brought the moment to it's timely conclusion by jumping up and hollering at Darrell about what we were going to have for dinner. "Nearly getting drowned is hungy work, Padnuh! I need to get around a good thick steak and a big ole baked tater all dressed up for Sunday dinner!" Darrell, seeing the serious look on Billys face gave a quick salute and snappy "comin' righ up, boss" and headed back down to the galley. He stopped and turned and yelled at me. "What about you, you old buzzard, the same do for you?" I just laughed and told him that I wanted the same and that I wanted my steak rare. Just cripple it shave it and toss it on a platter for me. And when I stick a fork in it I better hear a big MOOOO!". He laughed and said that he was sure glad to have us back, he was scared that we were lost and gone. As he turned back toward the galley I do believe I saw a tear in his eye....That Darrell..............

After a good dinner and a few rounds of rum punch every one headed off to their bunks. Billy and I stayed behind and when the others were gone we went up on the main sun deck. "Grab that bottle of Capt'n Morgan will ya Billy", I shouted. "Good idea", he called back and soon we were sitting under a canopy of stars and passing the bottle back and forth between us. No one spoke for a while. I guess it's kinda hard to start a conversation like the one we were about to have. Billy broke the ice, What the blue-duces happened out there tonight?!? I just don't trust my mind any more. This is not a Disney movie this is real life and stuff like this just does NOT happen. I thought for a minute and couldn't think of a sensible replay. Eventually I said that I didn't know what to make of it myself. We agreed that it must have been real because it happened to us both. "Did you see how beautiful they were?" "Yeah, I sure did! I'm old but I'm not blind!" I said. "Why didn't we drown?" I asked. He could only shrug his shoulders.

"Awright, we gotta talk about the wish thing", I said. "Do you thing there was anything to all that nonsense? I never even got to tell what I was wishing for", said Billy. "Neither did I but I did feel something like my mind being probed. Like they knew right were to go to find my wish...very weird", I said. Billy wanted to know what I was gonna wish for and I told him that I'd tell him after he told me what he was gonna wish for. We smiled at each other and I told him to pass the Morgan. I Sipped a little rum and thought deeply about my wish. The truth of it was that I wasn't sure myself exactly what I would have wished for. Of course, what I was always wishing for was more fishng, better fishing, and better fishing skills. Not that I was no good at fishing or anything but most people who fish always want more and better, right? Right!!

Billy suddenly blurts out that he wants more fish! I laughed out loud and passed him the bottle. You better take a nice looong pull on the good capt'n there. You will not believe this! I told him that my wish had been identical to his. We speculated that we might have wished for a more serious blessing than just more fish. I pondered that a bit and then said "Why? We are both multi millionaires. We are in excellent health, we have loving families and friends. Neither of us could possibly live long enough to spend all our money. We can buy what ever we want. So what's the one thing we love that money can't buy?" Billy's eyes got huge and he grinned real big and we said MORE FISH in unison. He laughed and said that sometimes we sounded like a stereo.

Eventually the bottle went dry, as bottles will do, and we decided to turn in and see what all this looked like in the light of day, tommow. When we woke up and went to the galley the smell of biscuits and gravy and bacon and eggs and hot, fresh coffee assailed our olefactory senses before we even set foot in the room. Jim was already eating and he was very annimated. We couldn't get him to slow down and tell us what he was so excited about. Rick bagan to laugh and said that his instruments had been painting fish all morning. Not just the reefs or the wrecks that normally hold fish, but out in open water with nothing around to attrack bait fish or anything. Billy and I just looked at each other and smiled silently. They all saw the exchange and wanted to know what was going on. Oh, nothing I smiled and tried to look innocent. We just feel lucky today that's all. As I winked at Billy I starte to rub my eye and said that I thought I had something in my eye. Billy rolled his eyes and said he'd meet me topside.

Jim asked us what we wanted to do. Billy told him to just kill the engine and lets drift awhile. Jim said that that should work because we haven't been out of the fish since sun-up. I put out a flat line with a live baitfish and Billy was throwing a huge swimming plug. Each of us hooked up on the first cast. More winking and grinning. Not much talking though, were were pretty busy. Those BillyStix spiral wrapped rods were awesome none of those fish had any chance what-so-ever. We caught fish every cast...all morning long. Darrell came up to announce lunch and was amazed at the action. "Man, you fellers must live charmed lives or something!". I had to turn my face away to keep him from seeing the laughter in my eyes. Billy gave him a wink and told him that some folks have it and some don't. "Well", Darrell said, "y'all sure got it today, looks like!" He walked away shaking his head in amazement and mumbling something about he wished he could fish that good.

With all our electronics restored to good order we decided to cruise around the Mediterainian for another couple of weeks or so and then ease on back to Florida for the holidays. Our luck with the fish continued to hold and we actually began to believe that it was not our imagination after all. Maybe we were actually given the magic wish. It still seemed fantastic but how else could we account for our luck. We pulled in to our home port on the Florida coast 10 days before Thanksgiving. We decided to spend the holidays in Texas with our TTMB family so we left instruction for the boat with the marina manager and told him that we'd see him about the 2nd week in January. We hopped a Houston bound 747 and for the duration of the flight we thought about seeing all our friends and families again and all the wonderful food we'd have. Our web master Monty Weeks had made arrangements at a local facility to have us a huge party and all the folks at TTMB were planning on being there for the festivities and the big reunion.

After we had been settled in at our house in Freeport for a few days I began to wonder about our old friend Josh Johnson. I wondered if he was still on the loose of if he was currently residing in a branch of the Grey-bar Hotel somewhere. I decided to give the Houston office of the FBI a call and inquire into the situation. I was not prepared for the story I heard.

Appearantly he must have made it to the highway soon after his last escape. The authorities believe that he was struck by a moving vehicle and left for dead. He was found early the next morning by a passing motorist and was rushed to the hospital. He had sustained multiple lacerations and bruises but the only serious injury was to his head. He was suffering from amnesia and had no idea who he was or how he came to be where he was found. His injuries had all long since healed but he still had no memory of who he was. he was identified by eye witnesses and by police mug shots. He was told who he was and what all he'd done. He expressed deep sorrow and said that he felt compelled to appologize to this Molly person and her friends for all the trouble he had caused. He asked for a minister come to see him so he could some how attone for his sins. A minister arrived and they had long deep talks way into the night, every night for weeks. Josh found Jesus and was trying to straighten up his life. He went to stay with the minister and his wife and he seemed like such a charming young man and had obviously been through so much that the minister and his wife felt sorry for him and began to love him as their own son. Josh had gotten a job at a machine shop in town and things were working out well. The police kept tabs on him and were surprised that he was doing so well.

One day just after Josh got home from work a police car pulled up and the passenger side door came open and a large black dog came bounding out of the car and made a B line for Josh as he came out into the yard to see the officers. "Baxter! Oh, Baxter! Where you been fella?" The minister came running out and asked Josh if he remembered the dog. Josh looked up with surprise all over his face. He said, "I do, I DO remember him. This is my dog!" The cops stayed for coffee and when the tried to leave Josh keept shaking their hands and thanking them. When they finally made it to the car, the driver looked over at his partner and said, "Nice kid. Sure hope things work out for him." "yeah, me too", said the partner.

The FBI agent went on to tell me about how over the next couple of months Josh's memory slowly came back to him. "Now", said the agent, "he has his full memory back and every thing. He is sorry for all the Wayne Butler business and wants to make amends. I asked him for the ministers phone number, I wanted to just see about this.

I called and the ministers wife answered the phone. I identified myself and she knew who I was immediately. She told me that Josh was a fine young man and that he was determined to make things right with me and Billy and Molly, especially Molly. I told her I'd have a talk with them and see how they felt.

After I explained Josh's situation Billy was still reluctant to trust him. Molly on the other hand decided to give him a chance. She was a very kind hearted girl and believed that every one deserved a second chance. We called and arranged to come out to the ministers house to see him. That way he'd be in his own enviornment and less likely to get upset or frightened. We pulled up in front of the house and Josh came out side. We all just stood around awkardly and then Baxter came up and started licking Molly's hand. She petted him on the head and talked softly to him and his tail was just a waggin'. He came to each of us and licked our hands and let us pet him. When he got to me he dropped his head and smelled my shoes. A stern word of warning from Josh and he straightened right up.

We met with Josh several time through out the holidays and decided to invite him and Baxter to the big party Mont and the TTMBers were throwin' in our honor, New Years Eve. The party was a huge success and every one was glad to see Josh and Baxter again. Billy and I talked it over and decided to offer him a job aboard the Spiral Dreamer, He greatfully accepted and thanked us and promised us that he wouldn't let us down.

The rest of the holidays past with out event and when we set sail on January 9th we had a special ceremony for Josh on the aft fishing deck. We had been watching him around Molly and he was always respectful and polite, even shy. Molly would tease him and try to get him to loosen up but he was still shy and ashamed of his previous behavior. We all told him we had forgiven him but it will take him some time to relax and rejoin us completely.

Billy had made Josh 3 brand new Custom Crafted, BillyStiX Spiral Wrapped Rods, for different fishing situations and when he made the presentation Josh teared up and said how much he loves us all and how thankful he was to have been given a second chance. Billy put his arm around Josh and said come on boy, lets get you to fishin'. You got some catchin' up to do in the fishin' department.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*jack is out of control*

hi mont
if you live close to jack could you go over and see if he has done away with miss pam, i believe he is outta control.
stix


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Lol*



Walkin' Jack said:


> Very, very cool, Josh. Also I think that Darrell owes you about $3,500.00 from our last beach gathering!
> 
> Please explain......


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Darrell, I refer to the degenerate behavior of your little dog. (I forget his name) I disregard the fact that he is gender-confused, and 500 bucks is 500 bucks!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Jack, you are a true artist with words, i think you may have missed your true calling in life, its never to late to start.

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Thank ya, Josh. Maybe I haven't missed it...yet?!? BTW Stay tuned for Part 6. I think you and yer pup are gonna like it!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Oh Yea*



Walkin' Jack said:


> Darrell, I refer to the degenerate behavior of your little dog. (I forget his name) I disregard the fact that he is gender-confused, and 500 bucks is 500 bucks!


LOL, way more than 3500.00 ... Why ya think I call him Porky.....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Darrell, Darrell, DAAAR-ELLLLLLL!*

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

*Billy, do you like this one better?*


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*Flatline Cinema Presents...*

*Billy StiX, The Movie!*


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Jack,
i know you got the old dust factory working over time, weres part 6. I got tricked into going out last night right was i was about to finish part 4, and i forgot the disk at home so ill have it up around 7.

Josh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

2cool Capt Ray, It's not nice to make a man with cracked ribs laugh... You need a spankin'......LOL


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> 2cool Capt Ray, It's not nice to make a man with cracked ribs laugh... You need a spankin'......LOL


Darrell, you called it bro! Billy, there should be a prize of some kind for the best graphics submitted. I know this started out as a WRITING contest but a picture can lie as well as any bunch of words, I'm a thinkin'! There are some hillarious and creativeve entries in here if ya go that way with it. I'd sure hate to have to choose the best one. I am kinda partial to the Time Magazine thing though. 

Josh, I have just put part 6 in the can. You, and every one else that has suffered through all this with me will be happy to learn that the story is now complete. Part 6 brings to a logical and, hopefully, suitable conclusion to the story of the poor boy who made out, his friends and all the adventures they had. Lemme shine it up a little and i'll put it up tonight or in the morning. I gotta te'ya, I'm worn out. I feel empty inside, like every one I ever knew and loved had now gone and left me all alone. I'm gonna have a nice glass of Crown/rocks and see what I can find to get into next.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*The Way the Spiral Stix Took over the World*

Part IV Starting over in a New Land



â€œWe made it,â€ I mumbled to myself as the plane made thudded down in Hong Kong. After a 20 some odd hour flight I one had only one thing on my mind and that ways the kids. I made my way to the closest pay phone and called Anthony, my high school friend who was watching the triplets. He informed me they were fine and gave me directions to his house. On the way to his house we were stopped at a light and I happen to look over into the window of a tackle shop that was on the corner. In the front window I saw 6 of the most beautiful fishing rods I have ever seen. â€œStop hereâ€ I shouted to the driver as I was drawn to the window to inspect the rods. The craftsmanship was superb, and I knew from the moment I saw them who the maker of these works of art. Sure enough they were made by none other then Billy Stix, but these rods were different. The artwork involved in the wraps was more magnificent than any other I have ever seen. Mr. Stix was truly on top of his game. Their beauty did not sit well on my stomach for I knew that Mr. Stix was no longer in Gainesville, and he had to be more powerful then ever.



We made it to Anthonyâ€™s house to see the boys and decided to stay there for the night seeing as we had not made living arrangements in our new home yet. Even after all the commotion and stress of freeing Baxter from jail and the long flight to China I did not sleep a wink that night. Molly slept like a baby by my side was she had done for years, but tonight she seemed more peaceful in rest then she ever had, for I did not tell her about what I saw at the tackle shop. I lay in Bed staring at the ceiling waiting on the sun to peak over the horizon so I could get up. All night I laid in bed thinking of how many people Mr. Stix could be hurting this go around at world domination. 



The next day I got out of bed to meet Anthony, Faith and the boys in the kitchen drinking coffee, and left Molly to her peaceful sleep. How I longed at 6 am to sleep as good as she was. Only if I had not looked out the window of that cab I would have. The sun was high in the morning sky before Molly stirred. When she awoke I asked Anthony and Faith to watch the boys we needed to go talk for a little while. Molly and I went out for a cup of coffee, and over Danishes I told her what I saw at the tackle shop. She told me that it was time to end Mr. Stix reign of terror. I felt the same way for I could not let him hurt anyone else the way he hurt me. We went back to the house to spend some time with the boys, and discuss our plans with Faith and Anthony. They volunteered to watch the boys so we could stop Billy Stix in his tracks.



The next day Molly and I went back to the tackle shop were the rods were on display to find out where Mr. Stix was. We asked around and found out the rods were coming from a small village far away from town called Hongdunzi. The shop owner said he had never met the maker of the rods but only a delivery boy named Xang Chu Fu who delivered to rods 3 days after an order was placed.



On the ride back to the house the reality of the situation sunk in. For Mr. Stix to have that kind of turn around, for sure he must have slaves numbering in the hundreds. That is a lot of broke families and abused people. Those poor Chinese slaves, it is my duty as a human being to help them. The next day we got on a bus and headed deep into the heartland of china in search of Mr. Stix sweat shop.



The first bus would only take us to Fanxue. On the way there is seemed that every small town we passed through was over run with Spiral Stix. All the local fishermen had abandoned their gill nets, and were now using Spiral Stix. The funny thing was now that they were no longer gill netting they were reporting better catches. The fear in my stomach grew with the realization that the Stix Empire was much larger then I had faced back in Florida.



From Fanxue we took a donkey drawn cart to Shangmiaozi, because the next bus was not going to arrive for four weeks. On the way to Shuangmiaozi it was more of the same thing, every fisherman was carrying a Spiral Stix. Once in Shuangmiaozi we decided to assemble a combat team to help over power the Stix Empire. Over the next week we got 10 of the best sword swingers and martial artist from the region to help us on our mission. On the eighth day we headed for Hongdunzi by boat. Water travel was determined the best route by a Buddhist Priest who thought we were fighting for a noble cause. It took us 2 weeks to make it there but we went unnoticed traveling by night, trying not to tip off any spy that might be along the road to Hongdunzi. 

We made it at last. We were a mere 300 yards away deciding on the best plan to take over the complex. It was enormous; I had underestimated the grip that Mr. Stix had on the Chinese countryside. The warehouse alone took up more than four football fields and his house made the Palaceâ€™s of the Ming Density look like the shambled shacks Jack came from. It was time we had decided to split into two teams, one to free the slaves and the other to go after Billy. There was something odd about the whole thing though, as I was looking at the grounds there were no guard towers, no troops roaming the grounds, it looked almost peaceful. Something was not right, it must be a trap I thought, but we pushed on. 

As the teams were getting ready to split I heard a commotion up the river 50 yards. It was some one hooting and hollering it seemed as if they were alone. I had the teams wait behind as Molly and I went to check it out. When we got 10 yards away I could tell whom it was. A glimmer of light shown off what seemed to be a gold necklace. I knew right then that the mission was going to be a lot easier then I thought, for our lone fisherman was none other then Billy Stix himself. No guards and no weapons, nothing but a bait bucket, a rod and a chair. We advanced quickly on him and drew our swords ready to kill. He heard us and spun around; when he saw our weapons he dropped his rods and threw his hands into the air. This was too easy. â€œWaitâ€ Billy said, â€œ I know why you are here and itâ€™s not what you think.â€ â€œ Iâ€™m an honest man nowâ€ Billy said. â€œNo Billy you are not going to fool me, you must die for your crimesâ€ I respondedâ€¦.
Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Poor Boy Makes Out 6: Evolution-The Final Chapter*

Alright then, here, as promised, is the last and final installment. I have never been through anything quite like this in my life. I hope no one minds that I endulged myself here. Personally, I enjoyed it very much. I appreciate y'all patience with me.

Poor Boy Makes Out 6: Evolution-The Final Chapter

It has been a while. 22 years to be exact, since the Spiral Dreamer and her stalwart crew chanced upon the Sea of Enchantment while cruising the Mediterainian Sea. It has been said that time is the fire in which we all burn. I suppose that's the God's honest truth. Doesen't matter in the least whether you are rich or poor, a powerful leader or a insignifigant insect, time makes no distinction and Father Time will ultimately have his way with us all.

I am a very old man now. My knees are gone and my over all health picture is in a relentless state of decline. Still, my mind is sharp and, with more good days behind me than ahead, I spend my days reliving the adventures that filled my life with a rich texture that others can only dream about. The one thing that I seem to spend the most time thinking about is how much I miss Billy. He passed away in his sleep one night, 14 years ago, aboard the Spiral Dreamer. That day we had had one of the most exciting days of fishing of our lives. That evening, after dinner, we were sitting out on the main sundeck, under a starry sky and having a taste of rum and enjoying some heavenly Cuban cigars. Billy seemed to sense that his time was drawing near. The talk turned serious and he seemed unsettled and anxious to tell me something. We reflected on the past and said how we were glad we met and that our friendship had turned out to be the best thing in both our lives. We took turns recounting one tale after another of all the places we'd seen and all the things we'd done.

When we stood to head to our suites, Billy stepped up to me and gave me a big old bear hug. Neither of us spoke as he turned and walked off toward his final night aboard the Spiral Dreamer. I was over come with a sense of dread. An ominous feeling swept over me and I slept fitfully that night. Next morning We were all at the breakfast table in the galley and Billy's glaring absence was weighing heavy on my heart. The conversation was lively and laughter rang out and filled the room. Molly looked over at me and said, "Think I'll go check on Uncle Billy." "That's okay Molly, I'll go", I said. The moment I opened the door and saw him I knew. His face was peaceful and a slight smile gave him an _expression of complete contentment. I sat on the edge of his bead and touched his cool forehead. Good-bye, my old friend. Thank you for the years of good friendship. You were a good man...you were and honest man...you were a man I was always proud to call my friend. I will never forget you. I said a small prayer and left him there in his peaceful slumber.

The others were inconsolable when I returned to the galley and broke the news. Jim had finished eating and returned to his duties on the bridge. I asked Josh to go and get him that I had something to say and I only wanted to have to go through it one time. When he returned they all sat around the table and looked anxiously at me, each face a mask of dread. "We lost Billy last night." My voice sounded, to me, like it was coming from an echo in another room. Every one was frozen in shock and tears flowed like a river. Jim said it best when he said that "Billy was gone now but he'd had a long happy life and he left this earth painlessly, in the company of the people he cared the most about and doing what gave him the most pleasure. What more could any man wish for". The wisdom of his words rang true but the heart-break was going to take all of us some time to come to terms with.

We decided to give Billy a traditional burial at sea. Captain Jim presided over the ceremony and Billy's earthly remains were committed to the briney deep. So long Billy, you will forever dwell in our memory. Rick sang a beautiful song he had written for Billy and we all stood with tears in our eyes as we had our last glimpse of our friend as he embarked upon his new life under the sea. Perhaps Elera would find him and they would return to the Sea of Enchantment. It pleased me to think so, anyway.

What I'd like to do now is to invite you all to come back with me across time. Let me take you back and recap the last 22 years and get you caught up on the events and current status of all of our lives. It's about all I think about these days and it would be no small comfort to me if you would indulge a tired old man. And besides, you might like to see how every one turned out. So come with me now. Let's go for one last adventure...one last ride aboard the Spiral Dreamer. It all happened about like this.........

Billy and I decided a couple of years later to share our experiences of the time we were swept up in the Sea of Enchantment. We missed the thrill of a good fishing day now that it was a sure thing every day. Some how it seamed that the uncertainty of not knowing if we would catch fish or not added to the anticipation and excitement. Seem that it was the days we didn't do so well that gave balance to our fishing pleasure and made the days of good fishing all the more exciting. Anyway, the others had been after us to tell of our experiences. They seemed to sense that it was a whole lot more than just a couple of old fools falling out of their boat. We knew that it was the right thing to do. We prefaced our story by telling them that it was just between the 8 of us: Rick, Jim, Darrell, James, Josh, Molly, Billy and myself. We were going to be quite serious and we would brook no snickering or laughing or guffawing. At the first sign of ridicule the story ended, never to begin again. We were going to be giving up a very special gift and we were happy to do it because we could no longer keep our secret from our sea-faring family. The room got still and jaws dropped. you could have heard a pin drop. There was not one person in the room that showed any sign of disbelief. There were a few questions and then every one seemed to accept our tale.

Later that summer, we were cruising the South Pacific/East China Sea area around the Ryuku Island Chain. I had served a total of nearly 2 years on the island of Okinawa during my days in the service and we had paid "The Rock" as it was called in those days, a little vist. We pulled into the port at Naha, on the southeren end of the island and I excuse myself for the day leaving the others to entertain themselves as best they might. I grabbed a cab and headed north to the little village of Henoko. I didn't recognize the place. I wandered the streets for an hour or so but I just couldn't make a connection with the past in this unfamiliar little village. I caught another cab and went south to a little village called Kin Village. I'd had a serious love affair with a beautiful girl there and I wanted to see if I could find here. I was able to find her family anb learned that she had died a long time ago. Her family told me that she still spoke of me often and never forgot all the good times we had, rippin' around the island on my scooter. With a sigh I said my farewells to her family and headed back to Naha, my nostalgic urges satisfied.

We put to sea and a week later we were sitting out on the aft fishing deck, all of us talking and sipping rum. We were doing a little trolling but the action had been slow all morning. James Pointed to a little spec on the horizon and asked the crowd in general if that could be a ship or a boat of some kind. Josh picked up a pair of binocculars off the table and studdied the "spec" for several minutes. Then he told us that it was indeed a power craft and it was headed straight for is at a good clip. We all followed Jim to the bridge and when he pulled it up on radar we learned that it was indeed headed right for us at a speed of 45 kts. As it got closer and more details of it's appearance became visible, Jim said that he was not comfortable with the look of the boat and the agressive attitude with which it was bearing down un us. We had a quick conference and came up with a game plan. Josh and Darrell donned wetsuits and scuba gear and slipped quietly over the starboard side, out of view of the oncoming boat. They swam around and positioned themselves off the port bow, in a position where they could observe what was about to transpire. When the boat was within hailing distance they fired a shell accross our bow and ordered us to heave to and prepare to be boarded. They did not respond to Jims attempts to contact them on the radio. As they pulled up along side of us they lowered their launch and motored over to us, all the while the twol scruffy looking characters that stayed aboard the pirate boat stood on the deck of their boat and pointed their fully automatic weapons at us.

Three filthy, grizzled looking characters came aboard the Spiral Dreamer and approaced us where we sat on the aft fishing deck. "This every one?" inquired the leader. "Yes" I said, "there is no one else aboard." "you better be tellin' me the truth, Pal". Molly blurted out the obvious question, "What are you all doing...What do you want?" They all laughed, "Why, ain't you never heared of PIRATES, little lady?" It was the leader again and he was looking very hard at Molly and I didn't like the _expression on his face.

They had all of us to go below and gather up all our valuable and all the cash on board. They kept Molly with them and said that she'd be alright as long as every one co-operated and did as they were told. Well, we weren't about to take any chances so we just held our breath as we got all the loot together and silently prayed that Josh and Darrell had a plan working. When we arrived back on deck with the loot one of the pirates came over and snatched all the bags out of our hands and scuttled back over to his boss. All the bags were emptied on the table and examined. They raised their eyebrows in pleasant surprise when they saw the haul they had just made.

"You folks have been very helpful. I know it don't seem fair but here is how this is gonna end; you boys are gonna feed the fishes and we are going to be the new proprieters of this fine craft. 'Course now, we'll just have to keep the little lady with us for, shall we say, entertainment purposes!"

They all laughed and we all just looked at each other, frightened and thinking that it was not too soon, no sir, not too soon at all, for Josh and Darrell to make their move and give us the upper hand. Just at that moment there was a tremendous explosion on the pirate boat. Instantly, the entire craft was engulfed in boiling flames and sinking hard by the fantail. Josh and Darrell had slipped aboard and silently dispatched the two remaining pirates and scrounged around and found some C-4 explosive and detonaters. They rigged the stern of the boat, working in total silence and the two pirates kept their attention, and machine guns, trained on us. The bombs rigged and ready for action, Darrell and Josh slipped off the boat with all the stealth they had used to get aboard. Unbeknownst to any one, they submerged and swam back around to the other side of the Spiral Dreamer, out of sight of the men on the pirate boat and all of us as well.

They silently slipped aboard our boat, took off the scuba gear and pulled out their hand gunsand made their way to the aft fishing deck. Just when the other pirates were deeply engrossed in their newly-acquired wealth, Darrell detonated the charges on the pirate boat.

In the blurr of the next few moments, Josh and Darrell step out and pointed their weapons at the pirates. "Drop them shooters and eat deck", snarled Darrell. They all turned in unison and seeing only 2 men with hand guns decided to go for it. It was the worst, and last, mistake those idiots made on earth. Darrell juked left and Josh juked right, each firing as they fell sideways. The pirates began spraying bullets right up the middle, where Josh and Darrell had been moments earlier. When the smoke cleared and the dust settled the bad guys lay on the deck, ozzing blood and life. Darrell and Josh regained thier feet, unharmed and, holding their weapons on the pirates approached and kicked their machine guns over the side. All three of the pirates succomed to their wounds in a matter of seconds and we tossed their stinking carcasses over the side. Now the only evidence that any of this had happened was about 3 gallons of blood on the deck and about a hundred bullet holes in the superstructure behind where Josh and Darrell had been standing. All easily repaired and cleaned up. There was no sign of the pirate boat and no floating trace of it or any of the pirates.

"Good Night Nurse...That was CLOSE", cried Molly. "Too dang close to suit me! I need to fish for a couple of hours to calm down. I gotta go below and get me my BillyStiX Spiral Wrapped rod and catch me some FISH. Any one care to join me?" It was Billy's way of blowing off the tension of the last hour. He was grinning broadly and Rick and Josh and Jim and Darrell and James all thought that sounded like a good idea. While we all made a dash for our BillyStiX rods Molly headed to the galley to whip up some lunch and a couple of pitchers of rum punch. The rest of the day was spent frolicking on the aft fishing deck catching fish. Those great spiral wrapped rods landed us a goodly number of fine fish. We kept a few for supper and safely released the rest. We all pitched in and cleaned up the deck the next day. James and Josh got some tools and a bucket of spackle and plugged all the bullet hole. A little paint and now there was no visible evidence of the shoot out that had happend just a couple of days ago.

The following summer, we had returned to Florida and had a nice shore leave. I took care of Billy's affairs and no mention was ever made concerning our encounter with the pirates. All that three weeks in the past, we were,now in the area of the Bermuda Triangle and I was up on the aft fishing deck giving my favorite BillyStix rod a good work out when Josh and Molly came up to me. They both had very excited grins on their faces and they were holding hands. The dawn of realization must have been obvious becaused they seemed to recognize it and understood that I knew what they were about to announce. I stood up because I didn't want to be on my feet when I heard what I was sure I was about to hear.

Molly squeezed Josh's hand as if to encourage him to get on with it. Josh cleared his young throat and looked me in the eye. "MollyandIareinloveandwewannagetmarried" He blurted out. "Whoa nellie", I cried. "Well, it's about time, is all I got to say!" Hugs and hand shakes all around and then we went to tell the others.

TO BE CONTINUED............


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*.....Part 6: Evolution-The Last Chapter*

The mood aboard the Spiral Dreamer was festive to say the least. We all scurried around to decorate the main sundeck, where the ceremony was to be held. Darrell slaved in the galley to prepare a feast befitting the occasion. Molly busied her self in the days before the big event making her wedding dress, which was gorgeous. Not your typical wedding gown, mind you. Oh noooo, but a beautiful, long, form fitting dress with puffed up sleeves and tight at the waist with a long sash tied in back The dress was white with beautiful red, orange and pink hybiscus flowers printed all over it.

The Day of the ceremony we all dressed up to the nines and Captain Jim was beaming in his dress white captians uniform. Rick had written some special music for the day. Not traditional wedding music but soft, sentimental music in the style of the islands and expressing sentiments of love and devotion, befitting the occasion. Molly was a vison in her dress. She wore a hybiscus wreath on her head and carried a bouquet of fesh tropical flowers she had taken from the garden on the foreward sundeck. When she and Josh walked down the make-shift aisle, Josh stood tall and proud, a handsome young man with his bride upon his arm. And Molly...Molly was the loviest sight my old eyes had EVER beheld. My heart was fit to bust. I was SO happy and SO proud of them both. They had grown very close over the time since Josh had come aboard. They were inseperable and we all kinda figured that they would some day marry.

We waited a few days to give them some privacy for their honeymoon. Then I called every one together in the galley for a meeting. Billy had instructed me to wait until Josh and Molly got together before revealing what I was about to reveal. Billy had left full ownership of the Spiral Dreamer to me. A fact which every one knew. The other terms of his will had been known only to me and it was now time to inform ever one of all the details.

Billy had claimed ownership of the island on which we had been stranded for nearly 4 years. He engauged a marine engeneering and construction company to build a proper house on the island. It was a big house, providing plenty of room for new-comers to the Johnson family. He had a solar power plant built and had a pier built that went out all the way to the reefs. He had a 20 ft sail boat built so Josh and Molly could sail around the island when ever they wanted to. The house and grounds were fully equipped and provisioned and contracts had been secured to have new supplies and provisions delivered to them every other month. Sattelite phones and other high powered communications equipment were in place as well. Josh and Molly sat there dumbfounded as I explained all this to them. I handed them all the papers and legal documents and turned to Captain Jim and asked him if he'd mind plotting a new course, back to Mine and Billy's Island. Jim smiled at Josh and Molly and said that it would be his pleasure and he's see to it immediately.

When we set them ashore we all went ashore with them to see the new house and facilities. Plumbers had installed plumbing, drawing from the dark sweet pool in the jungle. Everything was just wonderful. We stayed one night and as we set sail the next day tears flowed and promisses were made to stay in touch and as we watched them, standing out on the end of their pier, they waved and blew kisses until they were so far away that we could no longer see them. It was to me 10 years before I saw them again.

Billy had left each of us a generous inheritance. I, of course was already a multi millionaire but Billy did leave me the boat. Each of the other took their inheritance and made new lives for them selves. We had all had our adventure aboard the Spiral Dreamer but now, with Billy gone, we all knew it could never be the same. We decided to call it a dream come true and seek our seperate fortunes wherever we could find them. I hired a new crew and continued to make my way around the oceans of the world. It all felt so empty now. the new crew were fine, hardworking and loyal folks but it just wasn't the same. Still, a life on the see was the only life I knew and the only life I cared for. My remaining days, such as they were, were going to be lived free on God's blue oceans.

Jim

Jim built a charter fishing business based on the island of Barbados. He started with one boat and over the next 5 years, built his charter business to 2 new facilites, one on ST. Thomas and one on French Martinique, with a total of 10 boats. His charter survices were popular with fishing enthusiasts all over the free world. He provided expert fishing for all his customers. He hand picked and personally trained all his captains and each boat was equipped with only BillyStiX rods. Every one wanted to get some of their own but Jim would never part with any of them. He had qutie a few but he knew that there would never be any more and could not bear to part with even one. The last I saw of Jim he had retired back to Texas and was just enjoying the vast fortune he had built. We stay in touch but I haven't seen him in a while now.

Darrell

Darrell opened a restuarant in the Caymen Islands. He specializes in crawfish and had a clientell that came from around the world to sample his fare. He became the most sought after chef in the world and eventually did a live TV Special once a year from his restuarant. His fame and reputation as a chef of impeccable taste and class remains today and he can still be found in the kitchen, dousing swamp dust on the latest batch of bugs. What is the name of his restuarant? Why, he calls it The Galley, of course!

Rick

Rick built a fancy recording studio outside Nashville, Tennessee. He worked day and night on it and over saw every aspect of its design and construction. He devoted all his time to his music and with in 2 years of the completion of his studio, he had earned the reputation of a solid and enduring entainer. He had developed his own brand of Texas style music. It was a little bit country, a little bit blues, a little bit rock, and a whole of the heart of Rick himself. He sold more records that any artist in the history of recorded music. He entertained kings and presidents all over the world but he never forgot his friends. He maintained a permanent home on Baffin Bay, in South Texas and he made it a point to spend a month there every summer just fishing and hanging with his friends on the TTMB. He also came home every year and stayed from Thanksgiving until after new years. I talked to Rick only last week by sattelite phone. He has had to slow down a bit but he still loves his music and he still love his home and friends in Texas.

James

James built a huge offshore construction company. He spent the first 3 years getting the company on its feet and by the end of that time he was known the world over as the best in the world. After he had the company established he settled down at his home in League City, Texas and built him a pretty elaborate shop. In his shop he liked to tinker with different projects that intrigued him. He had blossomed into quite an inventor and soon he had many people coming to him with all sorts of ideas and projects. Several of his inventions were really great and earned him a vast fortune and reputation of one of the most brilliant mechanical minds in the world. The last I heard from James he was busy on his latest brainstom and his future seemed to stretch on into infinity.

Well that about catches us up then, I suppose. As for me, I had a stroke 5 years ago. Never made a complete recovery. Josh and Molly were kind enough to take me in and care for me. They both told me that they had come to think of Billy and me and surrogate fathers and they insisted that I come and spend my remaining days.

It hurt me to do it but I sold the Spiral Dreamer. It turned out pretty well after all though because I sold it to one of Darrell's cousins. Her name was Wendi and she was a cop. Darrell had used some of his inheritance and had set her up in her own private security business and it had really taken off. She made a fortune and When she made me an offer on the Spiral Dreamer I knew that it was meant to be. She said that she was gonna have an all girl crew too. She hired all her friends from the TTMB. She hired Kim (Reel Woman) as her captain, Jan (Fishin' Chick) as here fishing mentor, guide and personal accountant, Trudy (Allicat) came aboard as chef and also to help with the fishing instructions and guiding. Pat (Full Stringer, and kay (Castaway Kay) signed on as general hands. I hear they are continuing the tradition of many high adventures on the high seas and that Wendi, now that she doesn't have to worry about getting out of the boat it to wade fish she doesn't want to, has become quite the accomplished fishin' gal. Most days, I hear, she can be found on the aft fishing deck, bending her favorite BillyStiX rod and puttin' a whuppin' on the fish.

I am content, these days to spend my evenings in quiet reflection. I usually get Josh or Molly of one of the kids (They have 4 kids now. Twin boys that are named Billy and Jack, are 17, a pretty auburn haired 15 year old girl named named Sahree and a precocious little blond haired 13 year old girl named Elera) to wheel me out in my wheel chair. Usually whoever gets stuck with that chore will stay with me for a while and we'll talk. The kids are special and I love them all as if they were my own grandchildren. Josh and Molly love each other very much and we are all very, very happy, living together on our own little island.

We lost Baxter the year after Elera was born. He was old and could no longer run and chase the critters in the jungle and hassle the sand crabs on the beach. He had always been a strong hearted dog and one night while Josh and Molly were fishing out at the end of the pier, old Baxter just put his weary head down on his front paws and gave a big sigh. He closed his eyes and slipped quietly and peacefull into that place were all good dogs go, where the rabbits are easy to catch and the days are alway warm spring days with blue skies and endless fields of wildflowers. Josh was heart broken but Molly said she'd call and have our next shipment of supplies to inclued a cute black puppy, just like Baxter had been years before.

When the new pup arrived he turned out to be an exact replica of Baxter, I tossed him one of my old flip-flops that Baxter was particularly fond of and he just looked at it. Then he raised his big brown sad eyes to me as if to say, "what'dja want me to do with that?" I just grinned and said, "Well , it was a long shot but I just had to try." Josh named the new pup Buddy. He said that the little fella just looked like a "Buddy" to him, so Buddy it would be. Josh and Buddy were wresteling around on the floor and Molly looked at me and said "What have we done?" We all laughed as the wresteling match on the floor continued.

Some times when I'm having a good day, I'll dig my crutches out of the back of the closet in my room and struggle my way into the jungle and over to the old huts that Billy and I had built in another time. Not much left now but as I enter my old home, I'm flooded with memories of my life and all the great friends I have known and all the great adventures I have had. I count my blessing and I know that I am indeed a lucky man. Among the most vivid of my memories is the thrill of sitting on the aft fishing deck of the Spiral Dreamer, my BillyStix Spiral Wrapped rod in my hands, locked in mortal combat with some magnificent creature of the deep. I know in my heart that this will be the last movie that plays behind my eyes as I close them for the last time.

Is that the end you ask? No, there can never be an end on the journey through life. There can only be.......EVOLUTION.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

All I can say is I lie like these guys.
WJ, you need to start writting for a living.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Wow*

Jack,
I can not put to words the emotion your story envokes. You are a true artist. I feel asif i have lived every second of your epic adventure. I think you need to turn this story into a novel. I can see it now, your name atop the NY times best sellers list.

Josh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Josh, I have to say that you had it going good for a while with your story, but I think you tried to hurry and get um out when you should have gave it more thought before you started typing... however for a young feller your imagination flows pretty good, but Jack spanked yer buttt.....LOL


Jack, I can't belive your wit and lying capabilities, you are indeed the master. I can't imagine how many hours you have put into this thread of BS... LOL.. How in the world does your mind come up with the fictional topics with such aggression.... I knew you were good at blowin smoke up everyone's but,,,, and you have proved to be the best IMHO........ LMAO... I will never belive anything you tell me again... LOL


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Darrell, 
Yes my stroy was rushed, i was trying to get all the ideas out of my head before i lost them. But, i could take a year on my lie and still not hold a candle close to the story jack has woven. I will finish my story with grace nowing that i was beat by somwone who deserves the tittle "The Best Liar In Texas"

Josh


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well then Darrell, thank ya kindly...looks like I accomplished my mission!  

Josh, I truely enjoyed your stories, and listen, if you can see MY name on ANY best seller list then you certainly have the imagination necessary to write with the best of them. I believe you have the knack. You might just need to get a few years on you. I know when I was your age I could barely write my name. Keep at it, I have faith in you.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*The History of the Billystix*

To understand why the Billystix is finest fishing tool known to mankind we must travel back to the roots of itâ€™s ancient history. Between the sinking of Atlantis and before the recorded history of man there lived a blacksmith of the ancient Druids on a mountaintop in a land that is now on the island of modern day Ireland. His name was Cormac Mac Billy. He lived at a time when the dinosaurs ruled at the top of the food chain. One creature in particular ravaged the isle of Eire like none recorded in the myths. An ocean living beast with a yellow mouth, a flattened head where both eyes had migrated and marked with spots on itâ€™s tail. The dreaded Speckfloundred. The beast also had four stubby legs equipped with razor sharp claws that could cleave skulls like ripe melons and leave gurgling stumps where limbs used to be.. It was 20 feet long and had scales that were hard as stone. None of the ancient spears or arrows of the local folk could penetrate itâ€™s hide.

Cormac Mac Billy was from a long line of the Ancients responsible for much of the worlds wonders throughout time. It was rumored that their race was actually from another realm or planet in the universe. No one has ever been able to explain how science was so advanced in Atlantis and Lost Lemuria or how the Pyramids in both Egypt and Incan empires were perfect calanders and astronomical tools. 

The Druids also are responsible for the tales of the river Styx. (Billystixâ€¦.hmmmmm). 

This is where all souls eventually end up throughout history. Paying the ferryman for the final trip across the river. The human gene pool. Break down that gene and what do we have? DNA â€¦a spiraled helix of the four basic amino acids whose combinations have made up bazillions of our ancestors.

It was this gene pools material that Cormac Mac Billy fashioned the first Billystix (or should I say Billystyx?) . The first Billystix was a medium heavy 6ft. 6 inch spear with a cork handle. Itâ€™s tip was woven with DNA in the most intricate of designs. This is the weapon that pierced the Speckfloundred hide like a hot knife slicing through butter. 

Not much is recorded about the ancestory of the Mac Billy clanâ€¦â€¦an exhaustive web search traced a MacDaniels branch but all records were lost after the potato famine in the 1800â€™s. It was believed Gainsville Florida is where the last of the familys remnants landed and that the ancient secrets were passed on. 

So remember what Charleton Heston said in the movie Solyent Green:

Billystix is People


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> All I can say is I lie like these guys.
> WJ, you need to start writting for a living.


*Edit to above:*
That should have read *CAN'T* not can.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*Mr Jack*

that was super. It was incredible, to see how much more involved I got, as each chapter came out. It seemed you got better, during the progression of the story. The final chapter, .......well, I don't have the words.

You know, I was working on a whopper my own self, but feel, that I have no business posting a story, after reading, rereading, and even re-rereading yours.

Thank you sir, for a fine story, and taking me along with you fishing, adventuring, loving, living, and aging.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*josh is not beat as yet*

guys
let me re explain how the winner is going to be picked!!
i will get with mont(i hope) he and i will pick say 6 story tellers then mont will post a poll then you people that have read the stories will then vote on the ones you like best, making the winners your choice.
billystix will then look at the votes #1 will be the most votes #2 will be the next highest #3 the next highest #4 the final winner will be the one with the 4th amt of votes.
all folks that have taken part in this will be greatly thanked by billystix as well as all other readers of tmb, does this make any sense.
stix


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Bert, et al, Thanks a heap, your comments mean a lot to me. I have now gone through and put all the stories together and touched them up here and there. My profuse apologies for ALL the MANY typos and grammer errors. I can't type for "stuff". I tried to go back through each chapter before posting it, to clean it up as best I could. Believe me, I corrected a lot of errors. Still, seems like every time I re-read it I found more words in the past tense which had no "d" (that seemed to be one of my favorite little tricks). I also found numerous places where I changed tense on ya. But the thing I hate the most is when I transpose two letters ( The TOW of us met in the galley.) My dyslexia must have been acting up, I guess. I can type fast or I can tye good. Maybe some day I'll be able to type fast AND good! 

I agree that I improved as it went along. That is due to the fact that I became more and more engrosed as it went. Early on I lost complete control. The story and the characters took on lives of their own. I never knew from one paragraph to the next, just what was going to happen. I think that's the pleasure in writing fiction...the discovery of the plot and the developement of the characters. 

Bert, This thing is for EVERY one! I would love to see you post up a big, fat whopper of a yarn. The more of us that participate the more fun we all will haveand that is the entire point, I believe...to HAVE FUN! 

I B waitin' on yer misrepresentation of the truth...HIT me! 
This was my very first attempt at fiction but I have a feeling that it won't be my last. I appreciate all the encouragement from my friends!!


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

*Dang Jack!*

I want to come out and say that the term "LIE" does not even fit. I have printed all your post and made me a book! Lie just does not fit seems more like a DREAM to me!

Andy


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*My Turn...*

I am 4'-1" and weigh 75lbs with lots of rocks in my pocket. I have red hair and the left eye is blue and the right eye is green. I love to fish, but I can't cast because, I have always had to use a piece of driftwood that I find on the beach as a rod. I catch sand crabs on the beach or beg for bait. Now I ain't sayin' I'm po', because that is a higher level than where I am at now. I have wondered, many times, how nice it would be to reach that elitist level of po'! I sleep in the saltgrass so the skeeters bite me. It makes me look like I weigh more than I do, because of the swelling.

One day I was walking on the beach, and I kept seeing this flashing. I wasn't sure what it was. It wern't no lightin', because the sun was out and high. It wsern't no cop, or I woulda hid in the sand dunes. It was strange tho. It had some weird kind of beat to the flash. It would be a long arc and then it would twitch a coulpe of time and then stop, twitch a couple of times and stop. I jes couldn't help my self, I had to find out what that flashing was. I wuz like a moth drawn to a light.

I found myself standin' next to dis little ford truck. The flashin' continued. There wuz a man standin' neck deep on the first sand bar. In his hand was the cause of the flashing. He looked back at the truck and waved, and I waved back. Then he started wavin' with both hands and I waved with both my hands. Then he started pointin' down the beach. I cupped my hands around my eyes and looked down the way he was pointin' and didn't see anything.

The feller seemed to be gettin angry and I couldn't figure out why. He was headin' my way. He had to swim off the first bar back to the beach. He came up to the truck and his face was as red as his bare head! "What the @*&$% are you doing at my little ford truck?", he yelled at me. I don't know why he was so angry. I set about tellin' him about the flashing I saw down the beach, and that I was tryin' to see what it was.

"I'll show what the flashing was!", growled the man, and he commenced to sho' me up close what the flash was. It was a BillyStix fishin' rod! Now I have seen many a fine fishin' rod in my days up and down the beach, but not one as fine as that. Then I saw the flash of the long arc and then the twitch, twitch, and it was stingin' me, over and over as the feller that owned that little ford truck wuz whuppin' my body with that fishin' rod. All the while the feller wuz hollerin' at me and tellin' me that I should not ever be on his beach and messin' with his truck.

Well, I may not have anything, but I do have some smarts, and my feet wern't gonna let my body take a whuppin'! I ran from that mean old man yellin' at him..."Dat aint no way to treat dat der fishin' rod!" Dat mean old man with no hair on his head and drivin' that little ford truck went back to fishin'.

As for me...I went on down the beach, not worrying about the welts raised by that rod, cause it looked like a gained a few ounces. My thoughts just kept going back to that beautiful BillyStix rod, and the flashing arc and how I would love to have me one of them. I have a new dream now...not to move up to that elitist po' range, but to own me one of them BillyStix Rods.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well...... WHAT


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

*Fries with that??*

You never know what you may find on line.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gotta have fries with a little square box with a red X in the middle....LMAO


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

goodness!!! I have been away for 4 days and I had 1,500 new posts to read. but man WJ, you are one good wrighter! i mean that, honest. .............I'm almost done with my entry now...JJ


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Story aint done yet, but it will have to wait untill sunday afternoon. I finished it but i dont like it. I want to spend a few more minutes on it but i hear the call of the sand. See yall at the beach.


Josh


----------



## sheepshead (May 21, 2004)

After holding back for so many years, I could not hold back any longer and here is the biggest truth (or lie) coming out : I really am Wayne Butler, Josh's long lost twin brother, I was stolen at birth by one of the nurses at the hospital !
I did not chasing after Ms. Molly, it's was Josh. What I was really chasing after is the secret of how to build the BillyStix Rod, the most wanted BillyStix rod !
After went through all the trouble, I have mastered the technical part but the artistic part only Mr. BillyStix himself has it. So I made myself a lot of UGLY rods........
Whew....I feel better now that it's off my chest....!...! Also this answer the question many people wonder how I got BillyStix's middle name with just one guess........!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix away for a few days*

hi every one!
just wanted to let everyone know what a great job you all did, you done did billystix real good.
i will be away for a couple three days on a long awaited fishing trip to my favoriter trout hole, going to take a good bud of mine with me for 4 days of trout bustin good times, so i will try to get mont to help me with a poll for the folks that posted, i would like to get mont to post the poll on mon and run it until sun the 20 th then we can count the votes and see who is first and so on.

i will try to call mont tonight if possible or just give him a e mail perhaps thats all i need to do.
once again my and molly,s thanks for such a great contest i will never be able to get any better than this one, this has got to be the crown jewels.
thanks your texas pal.
stix


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Short but sweet ending to the regin of the evil Billy Stix. Thankyou to everyone that has stuck with me to the end. I know this is a little over due but i have had a hard time finishing the story. I ran out of gas on the last one and have been running on vapors. I guess the old saying is true "Age and determination will beat youth and skill". I would like to tip my hat to the master of BS, Jack you need to write a book about your adventure aboard the spiral dreamer.

Part V Billy In China

I raised my sword to Billyâ€™s throat ready to slice it clean through â€œ Any last wishes before you dieâ€ I asked. â€œJust hear me out,â€ he pleaded. So I lowed my sword, I was not worried about him getting away anymore. â€œThank youâ€ he said, and then he told us his story.

â€œ I was in Gainesville for 6 months designing rods for the US government. They had control of my talent and would not let me explore the reaches of my creativity. So one day I packed it all in and set sail under the dark of night. I traveled around a few years until I was in the eastern pacific and close to my boyhood home.â€ Billy then paused and invited us in for a cup of hot tea and shelter from the bugs. Once inside seated in the parlor sipping on hot tea he resumed his story. â€œWhen I landed on the mainland of China I decided to go and find my parents graves, they had passed away while I was Restricted to Gainesville, and I never had the chance to see them off in to the afterlife. On my way to the burial grounds I came across a man fishing along the banks of the Yangtze River, so I decided to stop and have a chat about the fishing. Come to find out the man was having a bad day and he needed to catch some fish so his wife would not beat him. I looked at the rig he was using, which was not much more then a stick with a Zebco 202 tied to it, and told him he needed a better rod to stay out of hot water. It just so happened that I had one of my Spiral Stix with a 5500 C3 mounted on it, and I felt generous so I gave it to him. The man took the rod with much thanks and praise and cast out. With in minutes he landed a fish that would feed his family and the neighbors. He invited me to the banquet he was going to have that night so I decided to go seeing as I had no plans that were urgent. That night in front of all the local villagers he sang my praises and presented the rod up for inspection to all of his friends. By the end of the night I had requests for more then 30 rods. Individually I took down their information and needs out of the rod they wanted built. I told them to give me some time to build them because I needed to set up a shop to work in. Over the next moth I found this piece of land and started working on the orders. Living in this land inspired me, and my designs reflected the countryside and the rich Chinese culture. One by one I finished them all, each more ornate then the one before. When the last one was complete I took the lot back to the village and passed them out in exchange for what money or goods they could give me. After that I was flooded with request so I Had this warehouse built and hired a few employees at a time until I got to the level I am at today. See over here there are no laws banning the sale of custom made fishing rods. Word spread like wildfire through out the countryside that my Spiral Stix was the best in the land. Now I am the owner of the largest custom rod building racket in China.â€ 

After I heard his story I felt like the stinky end of a horse and let Billy know just how sorry I was for coming to kill him. It was true he was now running a legit Custom rod building business. We sat there sharing stories and laughs until we learned why they call it the land of the rising sun. Billy learned of the trouble we had and why we were in China. Billy then gave me a phone to call my friend to let them know of the events that transpired throughout the last few weeks. After I spoke with Anthony Billy suggested that we get some sleep and showed us to a room. Molly and I awoke later that day to the sounds of the children and Baxter coming down the hall, it was a reunion that I was not sure would happen again if things went bad while trying to end Billyâ€™s rein of terror. But there was no bloodshed when we discovered the truth of Billy Stix. We found out that while we slept Billy had contacted Anthony and invited him to bring the children to be with their parents.

After a dinner of grilled shark steaks we decided that we needed to leave before we over stayed our welcome, but Billy was not going to hear of that and invited us to live with him. â€œ I have 54 bedrooms and only use 1. It would be nonsense for you to leave,â€ he said. Seeing as we had nowhere to live but with Anthony in his 3-bedroom house we took him up on the offer.

Billy then offered me the easiest job a man could ask for, a position as a salesman for him. I think he just wanted me to fell welcome, because it was not work the rods sold themselves. He offered Molly a job modeling his custom made Spiral Stix again which she took. We lived at the complex for a number of years enjoying life and experiencing the best china had to offer. Jack came by a many times during our stay, and with each visit the call of the Texas coast got louder. But because of our speedy exit after freeing Baxter from jail we knew it was dangerous to return. My heart was in Texas but my body was in china. I longed to taste the sand and salt of the Texas coast again, but that is a story for another time.

Josh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I don't drink, I don't smoke, I'm skinny, and I don't like women... I hate the water, I hate fishin, I ain't never caught a keeper fish, and I don't like to eat fish.... I have 2 custom rods from Florida that ain't worth a dang, I know a guide in Baffin that couldn't catch a fish if it jumped in the boat, I know that females can't catch Flounder, I don't like the feller named Jack who has hair to his waist and is 7' tall, I have a boyfriend called Monty, Capt Ray takes lousy pictures, I heard a guy named Legate sing and he couldnt carry a tune, I do not like to cook crawfish, Sidecutters briskets taste like leather, Rosie is a **** star, Wendi is too, Stargazer is really blind, Gary is gay, Bill don't know a dang thing bout computers, Shadman is the govenor of Colorado, Lisa is a spy for COG, and last but not least: Baxter is an AKC thouroghbred with a three page pedigree....

Now this is a REAL LIE....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*OK Badhabit*

going along those lines, I don't know cr*p about computers and I catch fish all the time...What's this internet thing I keep reading about in the libary??


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Oh yea, I forgot bout you Bill, had to add that in....LOL


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

**** star, cuz? lol. I wish I could have posted mine. I had one worked up, but unfortunately....this thing won't let me post a pic larger than 19.5kb. I reduced the pics down to thumbnail size and they were 23kb....Oh well....maybe next time.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*My wife needs a Billy stix*

I would like to introduce everyone here to my new wife!!! MOLLY


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

profish, I don't think Molly has up and run off on me. She was mine to begin with. sorry dude....JJ

*my entry for the contest* from way way back
Me and Molly just bought out first dog. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so proud of my new doggie and soon to be wife!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Billystix Custom Rods Presents The Best Liar In Texas Finals.*

It's time yall to decide who can not be trusted when telling a fishing "story"
Everyone who entered worked very hard, for what you ask, To get the Tittle "The Best Liar In Texas" oh and a free Billystix Custom Made SPIRAL STIX of His/Her Choice. The winners will receive:
1st place: A Free Custom Made SPIRAL STIX of His/Her Choice, and the tittle 
"The Best Liar in Texas".
2nd-4th: A Discounted Custom made SPIRAL STIX of His/Her Choice

Thankyou to all who entered this was the best contest yet, and thank you to Billystix for giving us the opportunity to stretch the truth out alittle.

Let the voting begain.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Mont, Please make a sticky.

Josh


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*My True Texas Pals*

Hi Guys And Gulls
Did Yallllll See The Views We Got On This One, And The Replies.!!
It Has Been My Pleasure To Provide This Little Ditty So As You Could Enjoy Your Spare Time, My Thanks To All That Was A Part Of This Little Liars Contest.
The Real Fun Just Begins, We Will Run This Poll Until Tue The 22nd, Then At Midnight On Tue You All Will Know Where You Stand.
So Enjoy The Final Leg And Be Sure To Vote Lets See A Great Turn Out For The Finial Leg.
It Will Give Me Great Pleasure To Build For The Winners Of The Billystix Texas Liars Club Contest.(( Just To-to- Cool))
Stix


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Billy, I merged the threads into one (KISS) and the poll is now on the first page.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*If I could get any fewer votes I know what to do.*

I could sell the rights to the story, I know the movie types in Hollywood could make it into a movie of the week. I have seen their work and I guess this story applies to their thinking....It was fun


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

*hey Bill*



bill said:


> I could sell the rights to the story, I know the movie types in Hollywood could make it into a movie of the week. I have seen their work and I guess this story applies to their thinking....It was fun


you should at least get one vote?!?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Congrats to you Walking Jack*

you and Neverenough took the story to new levels each day. That was as much fun reading as it was to enter. Big Thanks goes out to BillyStick for once again bringing some fun into our daily lives.


----------

